# [SOLVED!!!!] Pitch computer??



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

A friend gave me a computer and I have had many problems with it. I would like some advice if I should just trash it or try to restore it or anything! I will need detail as I am pretty much a computer dummy! I currently have a Packard Hell computer and the computer that my friend gave me has a higher number processor so I thought maybe I should keep it and try to get it to run...please help!


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

We need all the specifications you can give us; Processor, amount of RAM, hard drive capacity, etc.

Can you install BelArc advisor and run it? That will tell you everything there is to know.
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay...can't get it to run now but I ran BelArc before and this is what it said...
Windows 98 (build 4.10.1998)
450 megahertz AMD K 6-2 w/3DNow!
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache
10.24 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
5.96 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

LG CD-ROM CRD-8400C
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

Generic IDE hard disk drive (10.24 GB) -- drive 0

I ran that before when kilowatt 1 was trying to help me last May.
I left it sit since then...total frustration. When I tried to get on it today...things just kept freezing and now it is on the desktop with an arrow that is froze!


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

Hmmm...

Not surprised it's having problems, its several years old and has probably never been reformatted, so the hard-drive is probably full of clutter (even though it has several gigs of free space)

If I were you and I had the money, I would trash it and try to get a new one, or atleast something that runs. I don't think its worth saving. 


If you really really want that thing, then I would suggest reformatting the harddrive and installing a more current OS, perhaps Windows 2000 or Windows XP. The improved file format and functionality would outweigh any loss in performance you'd have...And that thing isn't going to play any high-tech apps any time soon.

That said, I wouldn't suggest spending any money getting it done. Only do that if you have a tech-savvy friend that knows what he/she is doing. It isn't worth taking into a shop.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

thanks for the quick reply...don't have the $ to spend...thought I would try to salvage it. I don't know how to reformat the hard drive but before I throw it in the trash thought it would be worth a try...just don't know where to begin. I have the Win98 CD that came with it, a "Proteva, Inc." Microsoft Windows 98 Startup disk (floppy). a MS-DOS CD-ROM EXTENSIONS WITH DEVICE DRIVER floppy (that means what??? I don't know!), a floppy that is labled "DF/A1 Modem Drivers US Rebotics 56K Model #0637, and 3 other floppies that were passed on to me...Windows 98 Startup Disk, Windows 98 Startup w/CD drivers & Utilities, and last but not least "Windows 98 Expanded Memory Boot Disk". The last 4 floppys mentioned were created by the person that passed this on to me -- not supplied with the original computer.
I would really like to try to salvage this...better than nothing. I don't need to run high tech apps...just some basic programs and some games...Thanks!


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I disagree to a point. My wife's machine is a K6-333 with an 8GB drive, a 40X CD-ROM and 128 MB RAM running Win98 SE, IE6 sp1 and Outlook Express.

It was one of my first builds and is still running fine. I've installed Office 97 (Word and Excel) Quicken and things like Irfanview and Paint Shop Pro lite edition. 

I've offered to build a new machine for her but she's very happy with what she has. It never crashes, she's very good about keeping her anti-virus up to date and for her uses it's just fine. E-mail, an occasional letter, surfing the web, keeps track of our check book and scans an occasional photo or document.

All in all if this is what you want out of a PC then that machine can be cleaned up and work just fine.

You tell us what you want and we'll help you clean it up.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Great! I would love to clean it up! Anyway, where do I start?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

I agree, you should try to salvage, my son is running a K62 400 also. Other than games that are not supported on an old system, (says right on box) you can still run alot of stuff on it. Your gona have to learn how to format hhd. If there is anyway for you to get stuff you want to save from hdd, do that first, but it sounds like your outa luck there.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> A friend gave me a computer and I have had many problems with it.


 First, so we can decide if you need to reformat and install Windows again, decribe the problems you're having.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Okay...It freezes at ANY point during start-up...sometimes with windows logo on the screen, sometimes with desktop on, sometimes trying to open a program...etc. Sometimes I have to hold the power button to get it to shut down and then when it trys to start again it runs disk scan. It freezes during the disk scan sometimes. However, one thing I notice that seems odd...when I first try to "boot"... it doesn't seem to send info to the monitor...the "sleeping" light stays on the monitor...and it sounds as though a disk is just spinning in the computer. Hope this helps!

And please note, when it does this last action that I described...it never does boot so I am forced to shut it down by holding in the power button.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

I'm still voting for formatt, it would eliminate software issues. You may have hardware issues also. Having pc freeze during scan is not good. Having windows unstable prevents you from running scandisk, defrag, SFC etc., what do you think Griffinspc?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

brite, one of the things that frustrates me the most is when my friend gave me this "thing", he claimed he had NO problems with it except he wanted to upgrade to something faster. Unfortunately, he is not available to let me know what he added, subtracted, multiplied and divided! Believe me, I will go with whatever you and Griffinspc suggest because I have no other choice except for that big green thing that sits curbside! Thanks in advance!


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

The first thing I'd do is purposely run a thorough scandisk in DOS and see if it finishes and if it marks any bad clusters, etc. I'd love to run the hard drive's manufacturer's disk utility too but it seems we don't have the drive make and model.

The format and install may be the thing but what's the point if the drives bad. She'd find the big green thing at the curb and throw us in too. 

justkidzmom, do you know how to boot to DOS?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

ummmmm...no! Get ready to help me with BABY steps! thx!


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

No problem. Shut down the computer and then boot it normally. When it starts to load start tapping F8 and you'll see an option menu. Choose *Command Prompt Only*.

When you're at C:\> type *scandisk* and press enter. it will then start the scan. If it asks you to fix anything say yes. That's about a 3 or 4 minute operation.

When it's done you'll get a window asking if you want to do a complete drive scan, say yes and go have some coffee, lunch and maybe dinner. If it finds bad sectors or clusters it will move the info to a good sector and mark the bad sector in black. You'll see it. Let us know the result. OK?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

made it thru the initial scan...now it is doing the surface scan...said it would take about 1 hour and 20 minutes...guess I'll go stuff Tom (the turkey, that is!) I'll let you know how I make out. Hope you still feel "like a kid in a candy store" when you are done with my problems! Thanks!

By the way, it did not ask me to fix any problems on the initial scan.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Good and Good.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Hey griff: should i be able to "hear" it checking anything or see a progress line??? I don't hear anything except the fan and all that it says is examining drive C... with no % line or anything??


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

No, you should see a large blue green, full window of little boxes and as it checks and approves of each box it moves to the next and the color changes on the last box a little.

Do you see that happening?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

noooooo


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

What are you looking at? What do you see?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Blue full screen: Microsoft ScanDisk with a solid line underneath
ScanDisk is now checking the following areas of drive C:
Media descriptor, File allocation tables, Directory structure, File system and Free space all with check marks in front of them. Then: >> Surface scan

Underneath that:
<Pause> <More Info> <Exit>
Solid Line
examining drive C...

(Looks to me like it froze)


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Hmmm. Nothing's moving? The solid line, nothing? When it asked you to do a full scan you said, YES, right? Is the hard drive indicator light on the front of the PC blinking, a solid on color or no activity?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Double that Hmmm. Nothing was moving...I said yes to the scan..the POWER light was on solid...the hard drive indicator light was NOT on.... I assumed it froze...held in power key to shut down completely. After awhile, I turned it on again, tapped F8, started the scandisk again...got to directory structure and it was giving me the % checked. It stopped at 27% and went no further. Froze again. Also something strange...after it "freezes" and I shut it down by holding in the power key...I have to wait awhile before trying to turn it on again or it won't start. (Like I described earlier, you can hear the disk spinning but it won't activate the monitor). Helllllppp!


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Doesn't sound like this things in the perfect shape it was advertised as does it. Go here and download DUG_IDE.

It's near the bottom of the page. It's a utility that will tell us what kind of hard drive you have then we can have you download the diagnostic for the drive from the manufacturer.

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/index.html

Go ahead and get that and use it if you understand it. It's not difficult or wait until I can get back on line. I have to go out for awhile.

Also if you can get to Windows do a disk clean up by right clicking on the C drive icon in My Computer then properties. Use add /remove in Control panel and remove any programs you'll never want or can be re-installed easily.

As he said; "I'll be back!"


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

griffin, real quick...hope you realize what I am typing on is not the pc I am having trouble with...should I still download that program? (It would be on my Packard Hell, not the Proteva). also, got to the surface scan screen my next try and it got to 8,803 clusters examined and guess what???"it froze!


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

justkidzmom...

Yes it's only 44k unzipped, unzip it copy it too a floppy then to the Proteva...

Also looking at the post that Rog helped you on ...

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=130062

In the belarc log does it also show the amount of memory installed ??

This from the old post...



> Why does it always have to "rest" before I can try something again? Is it overheating?? Something just doesn't make sense to me as to why I can turn it on and it will "wake" the monitor one time and the next time it won't


I've seen this happen when the memory is bad or has a bad connection, and also if the CPU is over heating...

Can you check the CPU fan and make shure it is turnning good ??

Also might want to go here Memtest86 download and double click on trhe downloaded file and let it create a boot floppy to test the memory on the Proteva...

Also you can try reseating the memory chip...


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

I sorry that should unzip the memt30.zip file then double click on the install.bat file to create the floppy...


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Uh, what the heck? Is this the same machine that you were working on in April? With basically the same problem? No matter but if so, did it ever run correctly the last few months or are you just trying it again. I ask because I don't want to repeat all the steps taken before.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Just checking in, finally back from the mall or is it mauled. I see your still stuck on the hdd, so I'll let you carry on. With the format I was thinking that windows checks the drive before it installs and at that point we would see if the drive was ok or not, with out any software loaded. Heck, it may not even let you format the thing. Have fun.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Did I say Rog ? sorry I ment kilowatt1 ( sorry kilowatt1 )...


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Jedi, I think your right about it being hardware issue. Not being able to run dos scan disk is so not good. The locking up sure could be ram, mobo, even had sound card do that one time. What fun.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Everyone...yes, this is the same machine as April, May...I stated that in one of my first posts that I was unable to get this thing going right way back then. I have left it sit for months and months and now my husband wants it trashed but I am bent on getting it up and running so I can give my Packard Bell to my kids for games and simple stuff. Kilowatt1 had it running -- or so we thought and then this "freeze" stuff started going on again so I just unplugged and called it quits. Anyway...was able to get in and actually run a thorough scandisk from the My Computer/C drive. I set it for system and data areas and it ran completely. Took about 2 hours or so. Got a message that scandisk did not find any errors on this drive. Now what? Sorry if I wasn't clear about this machine being the same one but the original problem was never completely resolved and I just want another try.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by griffinspc:_
> *The first thing I'd do is purposely run a thorough scandisk in DOS and see if it finishes and if it marks any bad clusters, etc. I'd love to run the hard drive's manufacturer's disk utility too but it seems we don't have the drive make and model.
> 
> The format and install may be the thing but what's the point if the drives bad. She'd find the big green thing at the curb and throw us in too.
> ...


See if you can run Aida32 again, we would like to see ram and drive info per griffinspc comment, we need to test ram also, somewhere in this thread was comments about ram, need memory tester.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

help me out brite...i don't know what Aida32 is, how to run it?? How do you test ram? Remember...beginner! Thanks!


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jedi_Master:_
> *
> I've seen this happen when the memory is bad or has a bad connection, and also if the CPU is over heating...
> 
> ...


here it is memtest86, after testing memory (hope it is good) to test cpu heat prob, run pc with case cover off and room fan running directly at cpu. We have to see if we can get to freeze prob.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Let me see if I can find link for you


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

http://www.aida32.hu/aida-download.php?bit=32

go to this site and download either aida32 zip. 3052kb or exe. 3331 kb upper right hand side of screen about. If you d/l zip you will have to unzip with Winzip program. If exe file you just click on file on your pc and load program. See if you can get this far, I have to go til tomorrow. Good luck, if nothing else you'll learn alot of stuff you never wanted to know.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> Took about 2 hours or so. Got a message that scandisk did not find any errors on this drive.


 That's good but I'd still like to follow up with the actual drive diagnostic from the HD manufacturer. Were you able to download and install DUG_IDE?

I'd also follow up on the memory test too. We need to eliminate the obvious hardware issues. These tests aren't time consuming or difficult but if you have problems just let us know.

It's Christmas eve and so I will be doing those kinds of things today and tomorrow as I'm sure everyone will, you were frying a turkey if I remember correctly, so it will be hard to fix this in the next 2 days but I think we have a chance at salvage.

AIDA32 is a great tool as is BelArc which I think I recommended. BelArc is a little more friendly to beginners and will tell us a lot.

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay griffin...very frustrated at this point. Got on the "beast" and tried to download the dig_ude file you linked me to...would not open the web page. (of course, it froze up 3 times attempting to do so!) I had belard downloaded on it from the last time I was trying to get this thing running but didn't know what to do with it when I reran it this time. Is there a way to get it to you?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Jedi...in answer to your question several days ago...the belarc advisor that was ran 5/12 states that there is 60 Megabytes Installed Memory and Slot "U16 M/B' has 256 MB

And can you please tell me how to get the winzip program? Thanks!


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...

Winzip can be had from here...

Winzip



> 60 Megabytes Installed Memory and Slot "U16 M/B' has 256 MB


How much total memory do you have ( It looks like maybe 316 meg ??? ) which would be good...

Maybe...try pulling each memory stick, to test to see if it is the problem...


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

i am guessing 316...really not computer savvy here, so I wouldn't know how to verify that! and...please do tell...how do you "pull a memory stick"?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Replacing or upgrading memory


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

I was able to run scandisk and surface scan. It did not find any errors.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Here is a current copy of belarc advisor for this pc. Thanks!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The license associated with the Belarc Advisor product allows for free personal use only. Use on multiple PCs in a corporate, educational, military or government installation is prohibited. See the license agreement for details. The information on this page was created locally on your PC by the Belarc Advisor. Your computer profile was not sent to a web server. Click here for more info.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

About Belarc

PC Management Products

Your Privacy

Computer Profile Summary 
Computer Name: M3w2n1 (in WORKGROUP) 
Profile Date: Sunday, December 28, 2003 12:24:19 
Advisor Version: 6.0n 
Windows Logon: Karol

Click here for Belarc's PC Management products, for large and small companies.

Operating System System Model 
Windows 98 (build 4.10.1998) NEC 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
450 megahertz AMD K6-2 w/3DNow!
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: NEC FR520 1.0
Bus Clock: 66 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 00.01.15 07/15/97 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
10.24 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
7.32 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

LG CD-ROM CRD-8400C
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

Generic IDE hard disk drive (10.24 GB) -- drive 0, No SMART Driver 60 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'U16 M/B ' has 256 MB 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (on drive 0) 10.24 GB 7.32 GB free

Logins Network Drives 
Karol

Installed Microsoft Hotfixes Printers 
W98.IGMP.SECURITY.UPD (Windows 98 IGMP Security Update) 
W98.TELNET (Windows 98 TELNET Update) 
Internet Explorer 
SP1 (SP1) 
Win98.SP1 
UPD168115 (details...) 
UPD238453 (details...) 
Win98 
UPD245729 (details...)

Click here to see all available security Hotfixes.

Marks a HotFix that verifies correctly 
Marks a HotFix that fails verification 
(Failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled) 
An unmarked HotFix lacks the data to allow verification Canon BJC-1000 on LPT1: 
Net-It Now! SE on LPT1: 
Web Export on LPT1:

Controllers Display 
Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller SiS 530 [Display adapter]
Packard Bell PnP 5480 [Monitor] (13.5"vis, November 1997) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller ESS SOLO-1 DOS Emulation
ESS SOLO-1 PCI AudioDrive
Gameport Joystick (no joystick connected) 
Communications Other Devices 
U.S. Robotics 56K Win INT [Modem]
F5D5000, PCI Card/Desktop Network PCI Card
Network Card MAC Address: 00:30:BD:03:E7:C4
Network IP Address: 169.254.97.184 / 16 Mustek 1200 CP
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
WheelMouseIM (PS/2)
USB Root Hub 
Software Licenses

Intuit - QuickBooksRegistration 0181-974-292-4304 (Reg #: 0381-0492-4915) 
Intuit - QuickBooksRegistration 1230-386-274-1106 (Reg #: 0192-1172-6307) 
Microsoft - Internet Explorer 55736-265-1432013-04311 (Key: R2D43-3DHG9-DQ79W-W3DXQ-929DY) 
Microsoft - MediaPlayer 53199-468-5891075-04238 
Microsoft - Windows 98 27099-OEM-0074703-52588 (Key: DPCYD-CXKWW-2PYPY-4DT8M-MMHRY)e 
Symantec Corporation - Norton AntiVirus 2002 1

Software Versions 
abm * 
Adobe Acrobat Version 3.0.000 * 
Apple Computer, Inc.ÔÇ - QuickTime for WindowsÈ Version 2.1.1.55v * 
Apple Computer, Inc. - QuickTime for Windows Version 2.1.2.59 * 
Apple Computer, Inc. - QuickTime for WindowsUSICMATCH Jukeboxu Version 2.1.1.55m * 
Apple Computer, Inc.orerCH Inc. - QuickTime QuickTime 6.0.2 * 
Apple Computer, Inc.osoft - QuickTime for Windows Version 2.1.1.55osoft imgstartl * 
Apple Computer, Inc.Symantec Corporationn - QuickTime QuickTime 5.0.1 * 
Apple Computer, Inc.t - QuickTime for Windows Version 2.1.1.55 * 
Asymetrix Corp. - Multimedia Toolbook Version 3.0a * 
Belarc, Inc. - BelManage Client Version 6.0n * 
blindman.exe * 
Broderbund for WindowsWindows(TM) Personal Folders Scan/RepaMicrosoft Corporation - Electronic Registration and Reminders (EREG) (USA.WIN32) Version 2, 3, 0, 0 * 
Broderbund Properties LLC Corporation - PrintMaster 12.0 Version 4.0.0.1011 * 
Broderbund Properties LLCpeedBit LTDSymaWeb Publishing WizarMindVision Softwaregister ServerDAP Update ApplicationiVirusNorton AntiVirus QuaUninstall application file - PrintMaster 12.0 Version 4.0.0.1011 * 
Broderbund Properties LLCporation - PrintMaster 12.0 Version 4.0.0.1011 * 
C:\program files\DivX_311alpha\SetStereo.exe * 
Cendant Software Inc. - Sierra Utilities Version 2.00.0041 * 
Common Grouph Dog - Office User Interface Version 1. 2. 3. 0 * 
Common Groupi - Watch Dog Version 1, 2, 3, 0e * 
Compton's_Complete Street Guide * 
Decoder Configuration * 
DivX Player 2.0 Alpha * 
Eastman Software, Inc., A Kodak Businessl - Imaging for Windows® Version 1.01.1311 * 
Eastman Software, Inc., A Kodak Businessosoft Corporation - Imaging for Windows® Version 1.01.1311 * 
Electronic Registration for Brøderbund® Products Version 1, 4, 2, 20 * 
Event Reminder * 
Havas Interactive AutoUpdate Version 4,0,4,1 * 
If you want to undo changes made by Spybot-S&D, use the Recovery instead! * 
InstallShield unInstaller Version 2.20.926.0 * 
Instant Access Control Panel * 
Instant Access OCR * 
iPhoto Plus 1.2 * 
Java Web Start * 
javaw.exe * 
KaZaA Lite * 
Kid Pix Studio Deluxe * 
Logitech Inc. - LRC Version 1.00.0010 * 
Media Synergy, Inc. - @loha Animation Player Version 1.3.12 * 
Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host Version 5.6.0.6626 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2800.1106 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer Version 1.10.1029.1 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Telephony Version 1.0.501 * 
Microsoft Corporation C - DirectShow Version 6.4.07.1121 * Microsoft imgstarte Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Microsoft imgstartl Version 1, 0, 0, 1e * 
Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player Version 7.01.00.3055 * 
Microsoft® Plus! for Windows® 95 Version 4.40.500 * 
Microsoft® FrontPage(TM) Version 2.0.2.1118 * 
Microsoft® Internet Services Version 6.1.27.0 * 
Microsoft® NetMeeting(TM) Version 2.1 * 
MindVision Softwaregister ServerDAP Update ApplicationiVirusNorton AntiVirus Quarantine Console - Installer VISE Version 3.1.1 * 
MindVisionÈ - Installer VISE 2.8.3 Version 2.8.3 * 
MUSICMATCH Installer Version 4, 0, 611, 1 * 
MUSICMATCH Jukebox Version 6, 1, 0, 0 * 
MusicMatchcrosoft Corporation Inc., A Kodak BusinessMicrosoft Corporation Corporationsoft Corporation - MUSICMATCH Jukebox Version 6.10.0203 * 
Net-It Now! Starter Edition Version 1.62.523 * 
Nico Mak Computing, Inc. - WinZip Version 7.0 * 
NullsoftConferencing Node Controllere - Winamp Version 2.80 * 
OSTROWSKY Infstaller Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
PowerUp Software - PowerAlbum Version 1.03 Build 0 * 
Preview Systems - Vbox Version 4.3.1.4 * 
PrintMaster Gold Publishing Suite * 
PrintMaster Web Site * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) d Version 6.0.9.584 * 
RealNetworks, Inc.i - RealDownload Windows(R) Version 4.0.0.41 * 
RealNetworksMicrosoft Corporation Corporationessl - RealNetworks RealJukebox Version 1.0.2.245 * 
Seagate Software, Inc.s - Backup * 
Sierra On-Line, Inc. - Hoyle Slots & Video Poker Version 1, 0, 0, 0 * 
Software to remove spyware and similar threats from your computer * 
Solitaire * 
Speed Up * 
SpeedBit Ltd.c. - Download Accelerator Plus Version 5, 3, 0, 0 * 
SpeedBit LTDSymaWeb Publishing Wizard exMicrosoft(C) Register Servernverterton ANorton AntiVirusNorton AntiVirus Quarantine Console - DAP Update Application Version 1, 0, 0, 6 * 
Symantec Corporationb - Norton AntiVirus Version 8.00.58 * 
Symantec CorporationCD Player accessoryster 12.0Calculator application file - Norton AntiVirus Version 8.00.58 * 
Symantec Corporationn - LiveUpdateF Version 1.64.3.0c * 
Symantec Corporationn - Norton Core Technology Version 15.1.0.24 * 
Symantec Corporationoryster 12.0Calculator application file - Norton AntiVirus Version 8.00.58 * 
Symantec Corporationr - Norton Integrator Version 5.01.01 * 
Symantec ScriptBlocking Version 1, 1, 0, 126 * 
TextBridge Pro 8.0 * 
TimeValue Software, Irvine, California - TValue for Windows Version 4.0.3 * 
Tutorial * 
Unlock New Software * 
warhead * 
WindowWorks * 
Xerox Imaging Systems8 WelcomeheckerImaging Preview - TextBridge Professional Edition 3.0 Internal Alpha Build: 30D *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Click to see where software is installed.
a. Megahertz measurement may be inaccurate if other programs were busy during last analysis.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.
c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Installed Memory if some memory is not recognized by Windows.
d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact system vendor if slot contents are wrong.
e. This may be the manufacturer's factory installed product key rather than yours. 
Copyright 2000-3, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved. 
Legal notice. U.S. Patents 6085229, 5665951 and Patents pending.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

can someone please tell me how to unzip all of these files that I downloaded...they are in a file called my downloaded files on my c drive...thanks!

okay, i figured out how to unzip them but now I don't know how to execute the programs...dugide...aida32...etc. Can someone please help me?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

When you unzip it to a place on your C drive, there should be an aida32.exe file, double-click on it to start install wizard, and follow directions.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

i ran the memtest successfully with 100% passing. Actually left the disk in overnight and it ran for 11 hours without freezing. Now, i opened the aida32 file and it took me to a screen that i am not sure what to do now...it shows computer, motherboard, operating system, server, display...etc. Hopefully I opened the correct file. Now i need some"MORE" guidance. Thanks!


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

i ran dug_ide and have the results written down. I am not sure what to do with them. All I have left is the aida32 tests and I am not sure how to use them so just let me know please!


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Aida32 is not a test, it's just a better version of Belarc, it gives you info on your system to post on forum. Not sure where every body else is that was helping you. So, you ran scandisk ok, ran your memtest ok, at least that's narrowing it down a bit. Assuming that you may have to reformat your hdd, I noticed you had alot of software loaded, is that your stuff or did it come that way?, if yours, do you have disks for everthing you want to keep?
also, Kaaza, or Kaaza lite very bad, had all sorts of problems with it on my kids pc's.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

I think everyone jumped ship when they saw that I was working on this problem last May  Anyway, I did not load any of that software...it was given to me that way. I don't really know what is important and what is not. I basically want to be able to use the internet, e-mail, a word processing program and a spreadsheet program if it is still accessable. I was deleting a bunch of stuff last May and probably not following the proper procedures! Surprised?? I would like to be able to play games also so if there is something that helps them to play, then I need that also. Thanks for sticking with me!


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

A word processing and spreadsheet program I think you can get for free, not MS but something similar. As far as hardware goes, there is not much more we can test without you having working parts to swap. You could try pulling the case cover off and running a desk fan right on the cpu to keep it cool, to see if cpu overheating is problem but I really doubt that's it. Did you check inside the case to see if all fans were running at least, again with these old cpu the problem wasn't as great. Other than that, all I can think of is to reformat the hdd, it certainly won't hurt anything because the worst is that you have broken pc, which is where your at now. FYI reformat is erasing everything on the hard drive, just like on magnetic tape. If you want to try this, you will need a copy of Win98 CD-Rom full install for new pc, Win98 startup disk, (make one off yur other pc) need the format.com from your working pc copied onto your 1.44 startup disk. Also need drivers for all the hardware, this could be tricky, I'm trying to figure out what you have from your Belarc list. Have to do some google searching for a while.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *thanks for the quick reply...don't have the $ to spend...thought I would try to salvage it. I don't know how to reformat the hard drive but before I throw it in the trash thought it would be worth a try...just don't know where to begin. I have the Win98 CD that came with it, a "Proteva, Inc." Microsoft Windows 98 Startup disk (floppy). a MS-DOS CD-ROM EXTENSIONS WITH DEVICE DRIVER floppy (that means what??? I don't know!), a floppy that is labled "DF/A1 Modem Drivers US Rebotics 56K Model #0637, and 3 other floppies that were passed on to me...Windows 98 Startup Disk, Windows 98 Startup w/CD drivers & Utilities, and last but not least "Windows 98 Expanded Memory Boot Disk". The last 4 floppys mentioned were created by the person that passed this on to me -- not supplied with the original computer.
> I would really like to try to salvage this...better than nothing. I don't need to run high tech apps...just some basic programs and some games...Thanks! *


I'm hoping that this is a restore disk for your pc

I have the Win98 CD that came with it, a "Proteva, Inc." Microsoft Windows 98 Startup disk (floppy). a MS-DOS CD-ROM EXTENSIONS WITH DEVICE DRIVER


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Are there any markings on the pc case, like NEC or Systemax Proteva or model #, otherwise I would like you to try an post the Aida32 info, Up at the top click on REPORT, REPORT WIZARD, NEXT, SYSTEM SUMMARY ONLY, NEXT, PLAIN TEXT, FINISH, attach or whatever you did for Belarc.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

brite, i have the report on the screen but don't know how to copy it to this page

my choices are: send in e-mail, save to file, print and close


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

I think I would save to file (c drive, my docs) and attach file (near bottom of "Your Reply" box


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

i removed the case cover the last time i was trying to fix this thing, May, and the fans seemed to be working fine. also, i have the following cd's: 1) Pentium AGP Motherboard-IN530 (ESS ES1938 PCI Audio SIS 530 GART AGP Driver) 2) Corel WordPerfect Suite 8 and the floppies I mentioned earlier: 1) windows 98 startup disk 2) windows 98 start up w/cd drivers + utilities 3) windows 98 expanded memory boot disk 4) DF/AI Modem Drivers US Robotics 56K Model #0637. I have NO idea if any of these mean anything but just wanted to make sure you know that I have these. Thought I had a canon cd for the printer but can't seem to find it!


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

--------[ AIDA32 (c) 1995-2003 Tamas Miklos ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version AIDA32 v3.88
Author [email protected]
Homepage http://www.aida32.hu
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer M3W2N1
Generator Karol
 Operating System Microsoft Windows 98 4.10.1998 (Win98 Retail)
Date 2003-12-29
Time 11:00

--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows 98
OS Service Pack None
Internet Explorer 6.0.2800.1106 (IE 6.0 SP1)
Computer Name M3W2N1
User Name Karol

Motherboard:
CPU Type AMD K6-2, 450 MHz (4.5 x 100)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset SiS 530
System Memory 59 MB (SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (10/15/98)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter SiS 530 (4 MB)
3D Accelerator SiS 86C306
Monitor Packard Bell 5480 (74716843009)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter ESS Technology ES1938/ES1941/ES1946 Solo-1(E) AudioDrive

Storage:
Floppy Drive GENERIC NEC FLOPPY DISK
Disk Drive GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE47
Optical Drive LG CD-ROM CRD-8400C (40x CD-ROM)

Partitions:
C: (FAT32) 9762 MB (6942 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Mouse WheelMouseIM (PS/2)

Network:
Primary IP Address 66.59.97.70
Primary MAC Address 44-45-53-54-00-00
Network Adapter F5D5000, PCI Card/Desktop Network PCI Card (169.254.60.130)
Network Adapter PPP Adapter. (66.59.97.70)
Modem U.S. Robotics 56K Win INT

Peripherals:
Printer Canon BJC-1000
Printer Export To Web
Printer Net-It Now! SE

--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: SiS 85C530 Host-PCI Bridge [A-2]

Offset 00: 39 10 30 05 07 00 10 22 02 00 00 06 00 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 EC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 90 D8 E0 00 00 0D 72 00 50 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 
Offset 60: 06 00 00 61 00 00 00 00 C0 00 01 60 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: CC 00 00 00 00 00 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 40 80 8E 03 60 00 03 44 00 10 7B 00 38 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 A0 BA 03 43 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 40 40 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 02 00 20 00 03 02 00 1F 02 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D00 F01: SiS 961 MuTIOL - IDE Controller

Offset 00: 39 10 13 55 05 00 00 00 D0 8A 01 01 00 80 80 00 
Offset 10: F1 01 00 00 F5 03 00 00 71 01 00 00 75 03 00 00 
Offset 20: A1 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 39 10 13 55 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 01 33 00 00 01 03 33 07 E6 22 00 02 00 02 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D01 F00: SiS 5595B PCI-ISA Bridge

Offset 00: 39 10 08 00 0F 00 00 02 B1 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: F8 0B 09 80 05 60 90 40 FF FF 10 0F 11 50 04 01 
Offset 50: 11 58 02 01 62 0A 61 0B 4D 17 12 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 0B 80 4A 00 24 C1 40 04 90 02 8B 00 20 19 00 00 
Offset 70: 1E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 
Offset 80: 01 38 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D01 F01: SiS 600 Power Management Controller

Offset 00: 39 10 09 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 FF 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 80 00 00 21 80 00 00 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 80 02 80 01 80 02 80 01 00 00 00 00 B2 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 40 00 00 00 38 41 80 18 25 EF 25 EF 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: F0 03 FF 8A 00 00 00 09 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D01 F02: SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller

Offset 00: 39 10 01 70 17 01 80 02 11 10 03 0C 00 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 F0 FF EB 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 50 
Offset 40: 00 00 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D02 F00: SiS 86C201 AGP Controller

Offset 00: 39 10 01 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 B0 B0 00 20 
Offset 20: E0 E7 E0 E7 C0 FE C0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D09 F00: Realtek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet Adapter

Offset 00: EC 10 39 81 05 01 90 02 10 00 00 02 00 80 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 DE 00 00 00 EF FF EB 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 59 12 1C A1 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 20 40 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 02 76 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D0A F00: US Robotics 56k Internal WinModem (Models 662975)

Offset 00: B9 12 06 10 02 00 90 02 00 00 80 07 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: C8 FF DF FF 08 00 DE FF 08 00 DF FF 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 B9 12 5E 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 22 6C 00 A0 00 0F 6F FF DD 37 01 C0 80 48 
Offset 50: FB 8F FF 7E A5 02 14 14 7F BF BA FC 01 98 E5 09 
Offset 60: BD 8B B0 57 EA 4A 14 15 A6 CD F4 EF AA F0 C1 98 
Offset 70: 7B AE F7 EF 30 00 41 59 F8 3F EF F7 85 21 12 50 
Offset 80: 69 FE 39 CE 71 84 04 02 BC 96 FE 1E DE 00 28 91 
Offset 90: 15 F6 EC FE AA 45 5A 45 6D FB 65 8D 40 02 03 36 
Offset A0: FB 35 8F E6 12 4A 64 44 3C FC CA CE 24 06 C4 20 
Offset B0: A8 7B 8C ED 02 F4 DD E4 EE F0 9F 2F 12 0C 42 45 
Offset C0: DD 40 7F EE 42 E1 86 87 13 FC 97 6F 84 70 90 79 
Offset D0: B7 FF 53 1A 64 5E 06 10 6D F5 FC DF 72 88 11 E4 
Offset E0: 73 DC 73 4E 84 4A 10 92 3E FE 5D 79 A0 74 80 E1 
Offset F0: FF D0 ED 6D 4C 41 93 E0 EE 79 26 CE 94 8C 68 35

B00 D0C F00: ESS Technology ES1938/ES1941/ES1946 Solo-1(E) AudioDrive

Offset 00: 5D 12 69 19 05 00 90 02 01 00 01 04 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 DC 00 00 01 DA 00 00 01 D8 00 00 01 D6 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5D 12 88 88 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 02 18 
Offset 40: 5F 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 D8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 21 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B01 D00 F00: SiS 86C306 Video Adapter

Offset 00: 39 10 06 63 07 00 30 02 A2 00 00 03 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 FF 00 00 EF E7 01 BC 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 39 10 06 63 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 
Offset 40: 01 50 01 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 02 00 10 00 03 00 00 01 02 01 00 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 [email protected] 1.02.02 .........IBM COMPATIBLE02/05/1999-13:21:02.
C000:0040 ......,.....././././............][email protected]\....q.r....
C000:0080 [email protected]
C000:00C0 [email protected]|.pO..~.....z.........`..
C000:0100 ........`......PS........![Xa.x....S`......PS........![Xa...`...
C000:0140 ...PS........![Xa...._#`......PS.......{![Xa...`......PS.......c
C000:0180 ![Xa.......D....[.S.]....&....... ......H.u..&.......B......#...
C000:01C0 ...-.u#...........&.......B......6....6.....`..c..R....Z..:.....
C000:0200 ...:.2...?......2...............t........u........t.............
C000:0240 ...u......t.............u...... [email protected]
C000:0280 v............&.........Q2...........Y.............2.............
C000:02C0 .2...........2.............!.........0.............P............
C000:0300 ........6.2............8...........[.2............)...]..]....Q2
C000:0340 ....F..5..m...M.....v>..>Y.........t>.....Q.].......Q2....F..=.t
C000:0380 ........u...m...M.........Y.....Y........t............S.......t.
C000:03C0 .'.Ku.[...SiS 530 AGP True Color Graphics and Video Accelerator.

--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard 52-0724-001259-00101111-071595-SIS530$00101SIS530FR520 BIOS Version V00.01.15

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *i removed the case cover the last time i was trying to fix this thing, May, and the fans seemed to be working fine. also, i have the following cd's: 1) Pentium AGP Motherboard-IN530 (ESS ES1938 PCI Audio SIS 530 GART AGP Driver) 2) Corel WordPerfect Suite 8 and the floppies I mentioned earlier: 1) windows 98 startup disk 2) windows 98 start up w/cd drivers + utilities 3) windows 98 expanded memory boot disk 4) DF/AI Modem Drivers US Robotics 56K Model #0637. I have NO idea if any of these mean anything but just wanted to make sure you know that I have these. Thought I had a canon cd for the printer but can't seem to find it! *


I'm not seeing a Windows98 CD, what is your other pc running on, if Win98 do you have disk for that one or can you borrow one? If borrow, will need CD key also.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

sorry for the confusion...those that i just posted are in addition to: 1)windows 98 (CD) 2) Proteva windows 98 start-up disk (floppy) and 3) MS-DOS CD-ROM Extensions with Device Driver (floppy)


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

OK, I get it. Got to find your CD key for 98, let me how to do that with Aida. Along the left side click on Operating sys, click on the icon, this brings up a bunch of info, under lic info write down your Product id and your Product Key for safe keeping you'll need that when you install 98. I have to sign off for awhile, if you want you could start a thread in the TSG win98 forum, How to install Win98 or something like that, when your ready. I'll check back later.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay brite, i have the product id and key #'s


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Can't remember if somebody asked, have you tried to run in safe mode, if so was there any difference as far as locking up? safe mode is like running windows with nothing else loaded in background. If you would like to try S/M, I think you restart pc and tap the F8 key after bios recognises hardware, but before windows splash scn. A menu comes up, and you pick S/M and hit enter, when done with S/M restart pc and let start normally.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

The reason for the safe mode thing is this, if your pc ran fine in S/M then that would aim at a hardware issue, if not then I'm still thinking software.
Stuff you'll need for reformat:
(2) blank 1.44 floppies
(1) 98 boot/startup disk 1.44 floppy see directions on how to make one.
(1) Win98 installation cd-rom with your CD key (you have)
The boot floppy should have format.com on it, copy it from C:Windows\Command\ from any pc with 98 on it.

Direction for making boot disk
Now, create a boot disk. This is where the two operating systems differ. Creating a Windows 98 boot disk is easy. If Windows 98 came factory-installed with your machine then one may have been supplied with your documentation. If not, you can create one through the Control Panel. Go to Add/Remove Programs and click the "StartUp Disk" tab and click the "Create Disk" button. It will create a boot disk on a blank floppy for you with CD-ROM support. This is important, as you'll need access to your CD-ROM drive to do a new Windows install.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

i was able to start the pc in safe mode. the only thing i tried to do in safe mode is connect to the internet but it wouldn't let me. I am sure i have a setting set wrong or somethinf. is it okay if i format the disks i used for dug_ide and memtest? i don't have very many floppy's!


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

No internet is ok in safe mode, your NIC drivers wouldn't be loaded, your CD drive won't work, your video should have looked strange also. You erace those programs, you can always get them again. Did pc still lock up in S/M or whatever it's doing wrong?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

i did not try to do anything in s/m...however, "knock on wood" this darn thing hasn't froze up since yesterday. I left it run all night doing the memtest so i thought if it would be overheating it certainly would have done so then. anyway, i can try to get back into s/m and play around or try to reformat this thing...what do you think?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

This is an overview of how to reformat your system

Reboot your system with the boot disk in your floppy drive. At the A: prompt, type "format c:" without the quotes (and hit ENTER). 
Your computer will ask for confirmation and then wipe the C drive clean. If you're using the Windows 98 floppy disk, you want to select the "Start with CD-ROM support" option when prompted. 
Once the reformat is finished put your Windows CD-ROM disk in the CD-ROM drive, and type "D:\setup" at the command prompt. 
In the event that your CD-ROM drive is assigned to another drive letter, say H: -- like on my machine -- you'll need to type "H:\setup" to run the Windows install. 
Once Windows is finished installing, reinstall your backup software and restore your data to the hard drive. 

When your ready, start a thread on TSG win98 forum, that way all the software gurus can chime in also. If we get through install and still have problems then they can make some other recommendations, which may or may not require $$$


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *i did not try to do anything in s/m...however, "knock on wood" this darn thing hasn't froze up since yesterday. I left it run all night doing the memtest so i thought if it would be overheating it certainly would have done so then. anyway, i can try to get back into s/m and play around or try to reformat this thing...what do you think? *


Don't you love it when your ready to fix something and now it's being nice. The reformat thing is up to you.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

brite, before i take the big leap...how do i find out if format.com is on my start-up disk? Also, do you recommend me being on the internet on my other computer to do this so I can try to follow suggestions?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

brite...what about any changes the previous owner made...memory, motherboard, modem, ram????? If i reformatt h/d will everything be screwed up? i am thinking that he replaced the motherboard and made other changes that i would have no idea what to do with????


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Last but not least...i think i should try to make a change even though it is "being nice". I dropped the ball last May and never had it fixed then just gave up. Soooooo, this time i think i need to make the change. Also, am I permitted to start another thread? I remember something in the rules about 2 threads running regarding the same issue being against the rules.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *brite, before i take the big leap...how do i find out if format.com is on my start-up disk? Also, do you recommend me being on the internet on my other computer to do this so I can try to follow suggestions? *


put disk into pc while in windows exploror (right click on START button hit explore) click on A: I would be nice to have you on line when you format yes.

If your pc is behaving itself you could try some other things if you like, this is quick check.
START, RUN, SFC (system file checker) have your 98 CD handy, hope your CD drive works


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Yeah, your right about the thread, we would have to close this one, I don't know how


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

OK I think I did it, we'll see.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I never saw where a serial number was found.......do we have that for certain? or did I miss that????

And brite750, I saw your comment about 'borrowing a 98 cd and be sure to get the cd key' WE DON'T do things that way here. That is called ILLEGAL.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I never saw where a serial number was found.......do we have that for certain? And brite750, I saw your comment about 'borrowing a 98 cd and be sure to get the cd key' WE DON'T do things that way here. That is called ILLEGAL. *


 What serial # are you looking for? The poster says she has all her stuff, so it's not illegal. No borrowing, I copy that.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

a little confused...should i try to check other things out or do the reformat? and no, i don't want to do anything illegal...think i have all the original "stuff". Please advise


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

as soon as i tried the SFC...it came up that there were changes made...do i try to return to the original settings or what?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

May I suggest something while in safe mode?

Start, run, type msconfig and hit ok....go to the startup tab and uncheck EVERYTHING except for systray, scanreg and any load power profiles, then restart in normal mode.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *as soon as i tried the SFC...it came up that there were changes made...do i try to return to the original settings or what? *


I don't get that message, should say System File Checker, Scan for altered files.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *May I suggest something while in safe mode?
> 
> Start, run, type msconfig and hit ok....go to the startup tab and uncheck EVERYTHING except for systray, scanreg and any load power profiles, then restart in normal mode. *


I had her try safe mode but unfortunatly, right now the pc is working alright. I'm alittle hesitant on reformating until it's broke again. but it's her call.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

May I suggest something while in safe mode?

Start, run, type msconfig and hit ok....go to the startup tab and uncheck EVERYTHING except for systray, scanreg and any load power profiles, then restart in normal mode.


help me out ACA...i need to know exactly what to leave checked...i don't have any idea what a load power profile is!


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

brite, regarding the SFC...it does say scan for altered files but then it finds some! I don't know what to do when it finds them??? Update or restore??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brite750:_
> * I'm alittle hesitant on reformating until it's broke again. but it's her call. *


I don't think I ever mentioned the 'f' word 
Brite, in my opinion, format c: should be a last option for inexperienced users. I do it routinely, but have all drivers, software, etc. ready to reload.

justkidzmom, you'll see it, it may or may not be there. My best guess is that you have a bunch of stuff loading every time, that creates problems. Trying to get you to the minimums and see where we can go from there.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *brite, regarding the SFC...it does say scan for altered files but then it finds some! I don't know what to do when it finds them??? Update or restore?? *


SFC often finds files that don't need to be replaced.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *brite, regarding the SFC...it does say scan for altered files but then it finds some! I don't know what to do when it finds them??? Update or restore?? *


Oh sorry, you can just ignore them for now, I just wanted to see how many corrupted files you had, normally what you would do is have your Win98 cd in the drive to replace them off of it. Let Aca do her thing here, because she might be able to track down the software issue without formating now that your pc is functional, when it didn't work at all our choices were limited.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I don't think I ever mentioned the 'f' word
> Brite, in my opinion, format c: should be a last option for inexperienced users. I do it routinely, but have all drivers, software, etc. ready to reload.
> 
> ...


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

justkidzmom, aca

It's going to be too confusing, yes I agree, you should probably try a few things now that pc is working. I never said you used the F word aca, We were thinking format because of several things, 1 pc was locking up contantly, 2 TSG tried to fix this pc in April already with no resoulution, 3 justkidzmom, says she might have deleted something she shouldn't have, 4 no money was to be spent, 5 hardware that could be tested was and passed. 6 pc was someone elses and was loaded with stuff, 7 pc has probably never had a format done, and would run a heck of alot better, 8 every good boy and girl should know how to do a format.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay, can I start with a clean slate now that the "f" word has been eliminated  If someone would please walk me thru this step by step I may be able to salvage this machine! Thanks!


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

and I thank all for the input so far, this thing has been a real blister! brite...you were correct in all of your points...thanks for sticking with me! Let's beat this thing!


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

That was weird, Aca said she wasn't going to switch you, then she did and blew my mind. OK I'm hoping aca or someone with help you out on this forum, as long as your pc is working there are other things to try before F ing, I'm sorry, I can't use that phrase.
I'll check in later, after all I'm learning stuff myself.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you try the msconfig thing?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brite750:_
> *justkidzmom, aca
> 
> It's going to be too confusing, yes I agree, you should probably try a few things now that pc is working. I never said you used the F word aca, We were thinking format because of several things, 1 pc was locking up contantly, 2 TSG tried to fix this pc in April already with no resoulution, 3 justkidzmom, says she might have deleted something she shouldn't have, 4 no money was to be spent, 5 hardware that could be tested was and passed. 6 pc was someone elses and was loaded with stuff, 7 pc has probably never had a format done, and would run a heck of alot better, 8 every good boy and girl should know how to do a format. *


I won't even attempt to question your logic there 

I did research the old thread however and noticed the msconfig items had been unchecked previously and it does seem from the poster's last post there that the freezing issue had been solved 

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=849463#post849463


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *kilowatt 1 was trying to help me last May.
> I left it sit since then...total frustration. When I tried to get on it today...things just kept freezing and now it is on the desktop with an arrow that is froze! *


When was pc fixed, did it get fixed and rebroken then refixed, and when did this happen?, how did it happen?

Aca, sorry your having trouble with the logic, had to give you the five second tour of this thread. Still like to know at what magic moment the pc miraculously healed itself.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brite750:_
> *When was pc fixed, did it get fixed and rebroken then refixed, and when did this happen?, how did it happen?
> 
> Aca, sorry your having trouble with the logic, had to give you the five second tour of this thread. Still like to know at what magic moment the pc miraculously healed itself. *


Me too, just trying to piece everything together, here is Karol's last post in the other thread:

And thanks for the five second tour, but I did read back thru everything in THIS thread first  The logic I was questioning was the everything had been tried and now we are down to format c: Most Tech Support desks have that same answer 



> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *Kilowatt1:
> Thanks a million. You surely did "hang in there" with me while my pc was "hanging"! I certainly had the desire to have this beast tamed and you did a fine job! Anyway, guess my thread is solved, I ran the spybot and just did whatever it suggested...hope that's okay!
> 
> ...


----------



## cshajkur (Sep 1, 2001)

In the five years of owning Gateway's top of the line computer, I have easily logged more hours fixing or repairing my computer because of the countless problems I encountered, through normal use. In spite of the problems, not all of my experience was bad. I've learned many things from the experiences and advice given in forums.

Last month, a cable repairman was sent to my home to install a net card (part of their service) and while installing the card shorted out my computer. To mitigate damages caused by this incident, I took it in for repair. They were only able to scavenged the working component's and marry them to a new motherboard (Azsus A7V8X-X), AMD XP 2100+ CPU, new case and the rest is history. This cost of this replacement was less than $250.00.

My point is, it might be cheaper to cut your loses. If you scavenge the components you have, purchased another motherboard, CPU and case then marry them together you could have a nice computer that can keep up with todays software demands. Since computers are now being designed in modular form along with their component's they're easy to put together. Almost as easy as a book case. Everything you need can be found at this link: http://www.pricewatch.com/ if you chose this option. For the time you're spending, you could build a new one, plus it won't become obsolete before you fix it. Good Luck


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Just read previous post, first off Kilowatt1 is the man!!, secondly, what the ****, OK, I vote we "pitch" the thing.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cshajkur:_
> *In the five years of owning Gateway's top of the line computer, I have easily logged more hours fixing or repairing my computer because of the countless problems I encountered, through normal use. In spite of the problems, not all of my experience was bad. I've learned many things from the experiences and advice given in forums.
> 
> Last month, a cable repairman was sent to my home to install a net card (part of their service) and while installing the card shorted out my computer. To mitigate damages caused by this incident, I took it in for repair. They were only able to scavenged the working component's and marry them to a new motherboard (Azsus A7V8X-X), AMD XP 2100+ CPU, new case and the rest is history. This cost of this replacement was less than $250.00.
> ...


One problem, poster "justkidzmom" ain't got $250, and I don't know who you went to, but around these parts it's like $80 just to have someone look at a pc, let alone touch it. Installation would be like $160 of that $250, where did you get parts for $90?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

> Motherboard:
> CPU Type AMD K6-2, 450 MHz (4.5 x 100)
> Motherboard Name Unknown
> Motherboard Chipset SiS 530
> ...


HMMM...

It looks like Aida is only reporting 59 meg of memory, that may be ok for W98, but still it will run pretty slow, depending on what is in the start up...


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Aca said "And thanks for the five second tour, but I did read back thru everything in THIS thread first The logic I was questioning was the everything had been tried and now we are down to format c: Most Tech Support desks have that same answer"

Oh, so your an antiformatist???


----------



## cshajkur (Sep 1, 2001)

I feel yah! I didn't have it either but the cable provided paid the bill. They damaged it. Having said that here is the motherboard: 
http://www.pcimicro.com/.sc/ms/dd/1071326814789093/9/nc--^202http^3A^2F^2Fwww^2Epricewatch^2Ecom^2F1^2F44^2F247-1^2Ehtm/Motherboard%20-%20AMD/1177/ASUS%20A7V8X-X%20VIA%20KT-400%20CHIPSET%20ULTRA%20ATA133%20ATX

CPU here: http://www.pcimicro.com/.sc/ms/cat/1071326814789093/9/nc--^202http^3A^2F^2Fwww^2Epricewatch^2Ecom^2F1^2F44^2F247-1^2Ehtm/CPU%20-%20AMD--AMD%20XP%20CPU
Power Supply http://www.softwareandstuff.com/h_ps_300P4atx.html
Motherboard & CPU http://www.mwave.com/mwave/ProdMOTH...CPU</b>&Back=ProdMOTHERBOARDBUNDLES-ASUS.hmx?
Computer Case: http://www.pcimicro.com/.sc/ms/dd/1071326814789093/9/nc/ee/1541/CODEGEN 6083-1 MIDDLE TOWER 

These are the component's that I'm using now. You don't need a tech to put this together for you so scratch that amount. The instructions provided with the motherboard and CPU are so clear a six grader could do it. No kidding check it out! Time is Money and your time is worth something even if you're still learning.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

If I can just get the cable guy to break my pc, that's a nice upgrade.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> Not sure where every body else is that was helping you.


 I had some personal things to take care of and when I got back you were going great guns brite. I checked back again today and I see a couple things.

*Karol.* I wouldn't leave you in a lurch just because you posted in May. Sorry for bailing on you but it was unavoidable.

The low memory count is troublesome in the Aida report. The other thing is the lack of Win98 updates. 59 MB's. Let's see, 32 MB plus ???? How do you even get to 58,765 (59). Am I still brain dead?

Having said that if you're running fairly smoothly now I agree with Candy that reformatting is maybe past your skill level right now so if we can bypass it and get you running that's the way to go.

I would still try SFC and replace all corrupted and deleted files or run Windows Update off the web and let it install any and all critical and system updates which may overwrite any corrupted files. Then run SFC.

I don't normally advocate putting anything else on a screwed up system but this one's different.

The other thing I'd do is use Add/Remove and dump everything you don't want and anything you have the disks for like Microsoft Office or Corel Wordperfect, whatever you can re-install that you want. Clean is the word for the day I think. Get her (the machine ) down to bare bones and then defrag it and run it for a few days. Make sure you have the latest updates then if all is well start re-installing applications you want.

When installing, only do one app and then run for a few days. If all is well do one more. Then another. You get the idea Karol? Careful.

It would be a good idea to put start up checks in the MSCONFIG app before you remove any apps too so that the entry will be deleted along with the program. If they aren't checked you'll have them left over and that just gets confusing later.

Does anyone disagree with this approach? Seems like hardware's not the issue except for minimal RAM but that can be upgraded very easily and cheaply in the future once the machine's running OK.

Again sorry Karol for letting you think I bailed on you but brite and Candy as well as all the other's are top notch techs.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

> Display:
> Video Adapter SiS 530 (4 MB)
> 3D Accelerator SiS 86C306


Howdy griffinspc...

It looks like she has 64 meg with 4 meg shared video ( 59x1024=6014 )...

And I see nothing wrong with your suggestions, except for maybe the hardware being the problem...

It would be interesting to see what would happen if the pc was powered down for a while to cool down, then power back up, to see if it still works...

If I'm not misstaken it was mentioned that when she powered down, then powered back up, it wouldn't post...



> Why does it always have to "rest" before I can try something again? Is it overheating?? Something just doesn't make sense to me as to why I can turn it on and it will "wake" the monitor one time and the next time it won't


This could also be a bad connection...


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Hi jedi.


> It would be interesting to see what would happen if the pc was powered down for a while to cool down, then power back up, to see if it still works...


 That's not a bad idea. Yes, shared vid. I didn't think Aida accounted for the shared vid. Learn something new everyday but that sure beats trying to figure 1004 x's 32 + 16 + ?? 

Loose drive cable, power connection. Sure. Maybe even just dirty RAM contacts. Time for the old eraser maybe.


----------



## cshajkur (Sep 1, 2001)

If I can just get the cable guy to break my pc, that's a nice upgrade.

Re: hahahahahaahah....heheheheheheheheh...LMAO! I have to introduce you to my cable guy.

Here's another link http://www.softwareandstuff.com/hdwmotherboard.html

Note: I challenge anyone to find a computer less expensive than here: 
http://www.directpc.ca/amd-pc.ref;jsessionid=D65D719B505055485FDFE36FC0708A0E


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay, i left for a night and everyone went crazY!  I just want the darn thing working again...not spending $! i have to go to work today so i will probably be back on tomorrow to try your strategy griffin...please bear with me! Thanks!


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jedi_Master:_
> *Howdy griffinspc...
> 
> It looks like she has 64 meg with 4 meg shared video ( 59x1024=6014 )...
> ...


Funny you should say that, as we you working up our courage to format yesterday, I started noticing that she wasn't complaining about the pc anymore, and Aca chimed in about the previous session that Kilowatt1 had with her last spring where apparently her pc was fixed. This sounds like one of those cracked pcb things, where once the system is warmed up the contacts become more solid, but when pc is cold the contacts have gaps. Don't know if I explained that too well, but hopefully you get my drift. That would explain why pc was fixed last spring, shut down, got cold and wouldn't work right months later when started up again. Problem is how do you find out if this is so, I guess you could pull sound and modem cards out just to whittle down the possible culprits. If you read the previous session she had last spring, Kilowatt1 had her pull the whole pc apart, but it didn't sound like it fixed the problem. If she has bad mobo, then it's going to cost her some $$$, and it's kinda up to her to decide if it's worth it, otherwise, just don't turn it off.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Griff, I agree with your suggestions.

I'm also wondering if anything is loading via autoexec.bat and config.sys that could account for the hit and miss freeze ups on startup? Any thoughts there? Or for that matter, maybe we can turn off the startup and shutdown sounds? As those sometimes cause hanging problems.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Would't it be something if that damned Windows symphony on boot was the culprit all this time. I've seen it myself a few years ago. Did the North star shine on you last night Candy? Oh, forgot, that would be the Southern constallation equivalent. LOL. It could be just that simple.

As far as autoexec.bat and config.sys this has been pretty long but I seem to remember asking her if she could boot using the step by step approach a few times but maybe I didn't. We could ask her to try it and see if and where it might hang.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

howdy...you guys are absolutely incredible...i go to work and you all take the time and effort to fix my problem! Anyway, the "thing" was shut down all day...should be plenty cooled and when i tried to get on...no problem. Believe me, I am so darn perplexed over this whole thing. It is very much the same as last spring...kilowatt1 had me cured but then it seemed to start up all over again. I don't remember back that far so I have no idea what may have caused the freezing again. One thing i do recall though is that kilowatt1 was thinking about helping me get rid of some "stuff" but i wasn't sure what was good to keep and what isn't. when you talk autoexec.bat and config.sys...i AM really a beginner. If someone would have the patience to walk me through this whole thing I am more than willing to give it a try.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

just a thought as i reviewed the entire previous post...

if only i knew how to quote someone! Anyway, if you look at post #26 from kilowatt1, he mentions that my friend trying to remove things could possibly have caused this whole mess...anything to check out there?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hard to tell what was removed after the fact, so as long as the system is able to boot correctly, we shouldn't need to be concerned about that.

To look at the autoexec.bat and config.sys files, do this:

start button, run, then type sysedit and press ok....look at the entries on those two tabs. You can copy and paste them here if you'd like. Also, do you have the lovely Windows music playing on startup and shutdown? If so, go into control panel, sounds, and put start up and shutdown to NONE.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

here is the autoexec.bat and config.sys files...also, i put exit windows and start windows on none...thanks for the detailed instructions...i need that!

C:\essolo.com

DEVICE=C:\essolo.sys


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, those entries are for the sound card, most often anything in those files are for dos and not needed. If things are running smoothe, I'd leave them be, otherwise we can rename those files to autoexec.old and config.old and see if that has any benefit.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

AcaCandy:
Am I supposed to be doing anything? I am afraid to close this thread (the darn thing hasn't froze for awhile)...that is what happened last May and it started freezing again. That is when I just bagged it for the summer, fall and winter! Anyway, last May, kilowatt1 and I were private messaging and were thinking of removing apps that weren't needed or necessary (I know there are bits and pieces of things floating around that could be removed). I removed programs incorrectly and now there are files that can't be found and all kinds of fun stuff like that. I ran spybot and it did not find anything that needed fixed. I also know that the person that gave this to me removed some things before passing it on. Maybe nothing has been removed properly. Can you help me clean this thing up a bit?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> DEVICE=C:\essolo.sys


 That little bugger gave me an incredible amount of trouble on one of my first machines Candy. I remember remming it but if I remember correctly I had to rem a call for it in the 386 enhanced too because I got an error on boot that it was looking for it.

I haven't anything to relate to it now so no way to check but lets keep it in mind in case she needs to remove it later.

Karol, good luck and lets hope your case is solved.

To quote someone all you need to do is highlight and copy the text from someone's post using your mouse right click; a full sentence or a whole paragraph or even just one word then in the reply window look up and you'll see a button named Quote, click it once, place your cursor in the line that appears then right click and paste the copied text like this;


> if only i knew how to quote someone


 Try it.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by griffinspc:_
> *Karol, good luck and lets hope your case is solved.
> *


I'm not convinced my case is solved!


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Did you do this from my earlier post;


> The other thing I'd do is use Add/Remove and dump everything you don't want and anything you have the disks for like Microsoft Office or Corel Wordperfect, whatever you can re-install that you want. Clean is the word for the day I think. Get her (the machine ) down to bare bones and then defrag it and run it for a few days. Make sure you have the latest updates then if all is well start re-installing applications you want.


PS: You got the quote perfect


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

well, it's like this...there is so much in there that I have no idea if i want it or not!!!! and the only thing i have discs for are the ones you mentioned plus a canon one for my printer. this is where i really need help...and i know that excell or lotus or something like that was loaded on before...i would like to find that (i don't know if it came with the computer or not???) soooooooo...how do i tell you what is in there???


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

P.S. and getting her down to the bare bones sounds great...i'm sure there's alot of junk on there!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If you go to the start, programs, and click on things that don't work......let us know, we can try to get them manually deleted, it may be that they just appear on the start menu and have been unistalled.

Also, what's running on startup?

Start, run, msinfo32 then hit ok, go to software, startups, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

This is what is running on start-up:

Event Reminder	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Broderbund\PrintMaster\PMremind.exe"
Yahoo! Pager	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe -quiet
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
NAV Agent	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
RealTray	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
winmodem	Registry (Machine Service)	WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
ScriptBlocking	Registry (Machine Service)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Well here's a couple of suggestions off the top of my head.

1) Make a list of all the software listed in the Add/Remove column and post it here. Maybe we can help you decide.

2) Run BelArc adviser and post the listing that it finds. (that's pretty darn long so I wouldn't recommend it) Maybe we can help you decide.

3) decide what you want on the pc for the future and remove everything else.

To see if excel or lotus is on it you should be able to see the shortcut to them in the Start Menu. If they are there click them to see if they open. If not they were probably removed incorrectly. If they do open then you have them.

If the shortcuts don't exist try typing Excel in the Start / Find utility. If it pops up you'll see the path and can create a shortcut on your desktop to the program.

Number one though I'd start getting rid of anything in the Add/Remove you don't want. You have to start somewhere.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay...here's a start:
AltaVistaFreeAccess - can't find files to remove
Beatnik - can't find files to remove
DAO (Data Access Objects) - what is this??
Disneys Extremely Goofy Skateboarding Preview - can't find files to remove
Disneys Iguanodon Pond-s-thon - can't find files to remove
DivX 5.0.2 bundle - what is this??
DivX Codec 3.1 alpha release - what is this??
Download Accelerator Plus Beta - what is this??
Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.0_01 - what is this??
Java Web Start - what is this?

Just a beginning...


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Event Reminder Startup Group "C:\Program Files\Broderbund\PrintMaster\PMremind.exe"
Yahoo! Pager Registry (Per-User Run) C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe -quiet
RealTray Registry (Machine Run) C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER

Do you use want Printmaster on this machine?
Do you use or want realplayer on this machine?
Do you use or want yahoo pager on this machine?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Event Reminder Startup Group "C:\Program Files\Broderbund\PrintMaster\PMremind.exe"
Yahoo! Pager Registry (Per-User Run) C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe -quiet
RealTray Registry (Machine Run) C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe 

Get rid of those on startup, via start, run, msconfig, startup.....you may have to go to the programs and select preferences to finally kill them.

Do you use the scheduling agent for anything? Like auto virus scans? If not, dump it too. You don't have enough ram to have all this crap starting.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Lol! Griff


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Candy , yup we seem to be sympatico.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Candy, let's see if she wants these programs because if not removing them completely before just removing the startup command is better, do you agree?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yep


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

i don't use anything for anything...lol...have never been able to run darn thing before. All i know is i would like to have a word app, a spreadsheet app, internet, e-mail...now, am i suppose to check the start thing or wait until i hear back? I have many more add/remove programs


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

AltaVistaFreeAccess - can't find files to remove
Beatnik - can't find files to remove
Disneys Extremely Goofy Skateboarding Preview - can't find files to remove
Disneys Iguanodon Pond-s-thon - can't find files to remove

These above are programs that were probably removed incorrectly, not using Add/Remove. More than likely just the folder was deleted. We can clear those later.

DAO (Data Access Objects) - what is this??
*That's part of the Jet database engine. Complicated, don't worry about it now.*
DivX 5.0.2 bundle - what is this??
*That's a audio/video player you probably don't need and is a resource hog which you have little to spare.*
DivX Codec 3.1 alpha release - what is this??
*Part of last answer.*
Download Accelerator Plus Beta - what is this??
*That's a beta version (bad) of a program that advertises itself as a way to speed up file downloads from the web. Junk*
Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.0_01 - what is this??
*Sun Microsystems version of JAVA, a web language. You can keep it for now.*
Java Web Start - what is this?
*Part of above and I'll suggest you remove both later.*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Let's try removing a couple of the programs that we mentioned. Start with Real Player, that is the worst.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> i would like to have a word app, a spreadsheet app, internet, e-mail...now, am i suppose to check the start thing or wait until i hear back? I have many more add/remove programs


 OK. lets start by removing some junk.

Start with;
Download Accelerator Plus Beta 
DivX 5.0.2 bundle 
PrintMaster
yahoo pager 
and
realplayer

Remove those using Add/Remove if they're listed. Post back when done.

Karol, could you do me a favor, try and stay with us for awhile. I have to get some things done today so we need to move right along, OK?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Candy


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Printmaster is kinda cool actually. It just doesn't need to run at startup   If the program works, I'd keep it.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

all of realplayer and components removed,download acc. plus and divx removed and it indicated that i needed a disc to remove printmaster


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I may win by default


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

couldn't find yahoo pager


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I bow to you expertise on Printmaster Candy.

Cool Karol. Now what else is listed in the Add/Remove?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

lol...you guys are great...with lots of humor too )


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, Karol, I would reboot after each removal to see if we have any crybaby problems.

Humor is our middle name


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

There may be an entry named Yahoo toolbar or some such, we'll find it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It may say Yahoo Messenger........I think they are a group of software items.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

kaZaa lite - ??
leapahead phonics - can't find files
live reg (symantic corp) - ?
Live Update 1.6 (symantic corp) - ?
Lotus Smart Suite - i would like to keep (don't think its there though)
Microsoft IG 6 SP1 & Internet Tools
Microsoft Outlook Express 6


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Absolutely remove Kazaa lite.

Don't do anything with anything called Microsoft yet 

For right now, leave the live update virus stuff, my version is at 1.8 but we may be able to salvage a reinstall, you'll want to purchase a newer version anyhow. With a printscreen of the program, sometimes you can get it free after rebate.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

kaZaa lite, definitely kill that now! Anything that says "can't find files" leave for now since it's a bad uninstall. Keep the rest.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Lol again, Griff


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

That's OK, she gets it in stereo and you and I can kind of check each other. Course I still pool boy to the Mistress.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Musicmatch Jukebox
Mustek 1200
Norton Antivirus
Oregon Trail II - can't find files
Pecks Power Join - can't find
QuickTime for windows 16 bit
QuickTime for windows 32 bit


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

REMO-Ware
SafeCast Shared Components
Shockwave
Sierra Garden Encyclopedia - can't find files
Sierra Utilities (I think part of a game)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Remove Musicmatch. 

Do you have a Mustek scanner? If not, remove that too.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm curious as to what Pecks power join is


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

SiS Multimedia
Spybot
Symantic PC Anywhere
Textbridge Classic
Textbridge Pro


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

SiS multimedia is probably for your display adapter, let's not touch that.

Spybot is ok. When you try to start the next 3 programs, will they run?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Sierra Utilities is installed with different games by that company. If you don't have them dump them too.

REMO-Ware, the only thing I see in a search is dental care. I have no idea but if you know what it is and don't need it dump it too. Any ideas on it Candy?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Symantic PC Anywhere
Textbridge Classic
Textbridge Pro

Symantic PC Anywhere, definitley remove.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Pecks power is part of the DivX junk and can be removed.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Textbridge Classic
Textbridge Pro

Both were probably installed with the scanner software but might need a disk to remove.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Candy, George Soros, are you a devotee?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

remoware - friends wife works for a dentist...i removed
removed symantics...
ToolVox Player ??
VB Runtime
viewpoint media player (remove only) ?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

viewpoint media player (remove only) - Dump it.
ToolVox Player - Dump it.

You're doing fine karol. Who installed all this stuff anyway?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

viewpoint media player (remove only) - missed this one, remove it too. You have more media players than a recording studio.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Vivoactive player - ?
Winamp (remove only) - ?
Windows Media Player 7.1- ?
Windows Messaging Update
Winzip


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Windows Media Player 7.1- Keep this, dump Vivoactive player and Winamp (remove only)

keep Winzip

keep Windows Messaging Update for now


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay, followed your suggestions...some of the items said they could not find all files but i figured we would work on that later...anything else or do you have to go griff?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Yes, thanks. I do have to do some things. Maybe Candy's on another thread and will come back in a minute but here's my suggestion for now. You've removed a ton of stuff and I don't know if you followed Candy's suggestion to reboot but if not I would now and that will clear the registry of all the crap pointing to those now deleted programs.

Once you get back up defrag the hard drive. What do you think?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

PS: Then make another list of stuff in the Add/Remove and post it so we can go from there.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

*sniff sniff* I smell smoke!
Oh, that's just my pc! Ha Ha! Well I rebooted and all went well.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Actually, it did ask me for a password to start windows and i put in cancel. It also put up some kind of message about PCI E ethernet controller and then rebuilt the database driver???? Have no idea what that was but thought we could deal with that later.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

That's great. I half expected you'd get some missing file errors on boot. Nothing serious but expected it. Defrag and I'll come back later. Maybe you and Candy will have progressed. I have some ideas for you in the realm of free word and spreadsheet apps.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Okay griff: 1) HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
2) I will defrag
3) I have nooo idea what my friend may have done with all that video crap...i probably don't want to know!
4) HAPPY NEW YEAR AGAIN!!!


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

griffin i thought i saw that she had the cd for corel office 8? that has wordperfect on it as well as paradox and a couple of other programs. i have never gotten used to word for windows and have used wordperfect since dos days. it is a nice word processor


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

PCI E ethernet controller - That's OK Karol, you shouldn't see it again on boot. How are things now and we'll try and get back together.

milomorai, right on. I think I remember that too and if so that's great. I too miss Wordperfect. I have to use MS Word at work so it only makes sense for me to have it at home but I do like Excel and to some degree Access. I was going to point her to "Open Office Suite" and if she doesn't have the Corel 8 I'll go that route.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay griff, just got back on since saying good-bye yesterday. On boot: 1) Message - Welcome to Windows: Type a user name and password to log on to Windows (I never had this before...I hit cancel)
2) PCI Ethernet Controller popped back up again
3) Pop-up: This wizard searches for new drivers for: F5D5000, PCI Card/Desktop Network PCI Card (I never had this before...I hit cancel)
and last but not least...
4) When I tried to open Outlook Express I go a message to enter network password for MicroSoft Networking (I never had this before...I hit cancel)

And before i signed off yesterday, i did disk defrag


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Griff, you asked for my add/remove as of 1/1/04:
AltaVista FreeAccess
Beatnik
Belard Advisor 6.0
DAO (Data Access objects) 3.5
Disney's Extremely Goofy Skateboarding Preview
Disneys Iguandodon Pond-a-thon
Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE V.1.4.0_01
Java Web Start
Leap Ahead Phonics
Live Reg (Symantic Corp)
Live Update 1.6 (Symantic Corp)
Lotus Smart Suite Release 9
MS IE 6 SPI and Internet Tools
MS OE 6
MS Web Publishing Wizard 1.52
Norton Anti-Virus 2002
Oregon Trail II
Peck's Power Join
PrintMaster Gold 4.0
Quicktime for Windows (16-bit)
Quicktime for Windows (32-bit)
SafeCast Shared Components
Shockwave
Sierra Garden Encyclopedia
Sierra Utilities
Sis Multimedia V1.01.50
Spybot
Trivial Pursuit
VB Runtime
VinoActive Player v2.02
Windows Media Player 7.1
Windows Messaging Update 1
Winzip

Keep in mind that some of these things I tried to remove and it couldn't find a file to remove it. Thanks!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have an ethernet card in the computer? If so, instead of hitting cancel, allow it to look for drivers. You might find them under c:\windows\system.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

The apps I marked you can safely remove if you choose to. The games won't hurt anything but if you don't want them dump them. The others are either good programs you should have or need.

AltaVista FreeAccess *remove* 
Beatnik *remove* 
Belard Advisor 6.0
DAO (Data Access objects) 3.5
Disney's Extremely Goofy Skateboarding Preview *remove* 
Disneys Iguandodon Pond-a-thon *remove* 
Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE V.1.4.0_01
Java Web Start
Leap Ahead Phonics *remove* 
Live Reg (Symantic Corp)
Live Update 1.6 (Symantic Corp)
Lotus Smart Suite Release 9
MS IE 6 SPI and Internet Tools
MS OE 6
MS Web Publishing Wizard 1.52
Norton Anti-Virus 2002
Oregon Trail II *remove* 
Peck's Power Join *remove* 
PrintMaster Gold 4.0
Quicktime for Windows (16-bit)
Quicktime for Windows (32-bit)
SafeCast Shared Components *remove* 
Shockwave
Sierra Garden Encyclopedia *remove* 
Sierra Utilities *remove* 
Sis Multimedia V1.01.50
Spybot
Trivial Pursuit *remove* 
VB Runtime
VinoActive Player v2.02 *remove* 
Windows Media Player 7.1
Windows Messaging Update 1
Winzip


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> Message - Welcome to Windows: Type a user name and password to log on to Windows (I never had this before...I hit cancel)


 Next time you boot leave both fields, name and password, blank with the cursor in the password box and click OK. That should keep that message from popping up again. If it doesn't work just hit cancel for now we'll fix it later.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> When I tried to open Outlook Express I go a message to enter network password for MicroSoft Networking (I never had this before...I hit cancel


 That's a new one for me with Outlook Express so I'll have to check it out or maybe Candy has seen it before. I'll get back to you. I think I know what it is and it's a simple cure but I want to be sure.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

safecast shared components was the only app i was able to remove. all the others were missing a file.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

griff, did what you said on the welcome to windows message and it would not let me do that...i had both fields blank with the cursor in the password field and it kept giving me a message that i did not enter a name and the cursor would move to the name field...so...i hit cancel again!


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Do you have an ethernet card in the computer? If so, instead of hitting cancel, allow it to look for drivers. You might find them under c:\windows\system. *


Funny you should ask me? lol I have no clue but i guess i do. I was unable to locate anything that looked like that in c:\windows\system...of course i wasn't exactly sure what i was doing in there!


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

one way you can get rid of the password is this: go to start>search>files or folders. in the search field type this '*.pwl" without the quotes and delete all of the files it finds. the next time you log on you will be prompted for the password. if you put the cursor in the password field and click on ok it should stop that from coming up again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also for the networking message, try the solution here:

http://www.opentechsupport.net/forums/archive/topic/19051-1.html

Do you have a driver cd for the computer and/or motherboard by chance? Thread is getting long, can't remember if we've asked


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *i removed the case cover the last time i was trying to fix this thing, May, and the fans seemed to be working fine. also, i have the following cd's: 1) Pentium AGP Motherboard-IN530 (ESS ES1938 PCI Audio SIS 530 GART AGP Driver) 2) Corel WordPerfect Suite 8 and the floppies I mentioned earlier: 1) windows 98 startup disk 2) windows 98 start up w/cd drivers + utilities 3) windows 98 expanded memory boot disk 4) DF/AI Modem Drivers US Robotics 56K Model #0637. I have NO idea if any of these mean anything but just wanted to make sure you know that I have these. Thought I had a canon cd for the printer but can't seem to find it! *


Whow, you guys are still at this? this is what she says she has just to refresh our memories. I was hoping that #1 was her mobo stuff, but not sure. From her Belarc report, yes she has NIC F5D5000, PCI Card/Desktop Network PCI Card, I attached her belarc if you need it. Hows it going, sounds like it running but it's just full of junk.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sounds like she has the motherboard cd..........so justkidzmom, when the computer cries for the driver, stick that cd in and point it to the ethernet or lan directory that should be on the cd. It should find what it needs there to make that one message go away.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Once you get the driver fixed that Candy outlined you can start on these. You said;


> safecast shared components was the only app i was able to remove. all the others were missing a file.


These are the ones I had labeled remove and if I read you're reply right you'd like to get rid of all of them. What you need to do next is look for a folder in either *C:\* or *C:\program files\* and delete the whole folder with subfolders that have these names. As an example; *C:\Program Files\Beatnick*

Now this is a lousy way to do this cleanup but at this point necessary. There is one thing you need to do first and that's look in the folder if it exists in Explorer for a file that's named something like *unins000.exe* or *UnWise.exe* and double click that file. These are the uninstallers for the program and there's a slight chance that they will uninstall the program the right way.

AltaVista FreeAccess remove 
Beatnik
Disney's Extremely Goofy Skateboarding Preview remove 
Disneys Iguandodon Pond-a-thon
Leap Ahead Phonics 
Oregon Trail II remove 
Peck's Power Join 
Sierra Garden Encyclopedia 
Sierra Utilities
Trivial Pursuit
VinoActive Player v2.02

This is one I think you wanted to keep so leave it for now.
Lotus Smart Suite Release 9

Once you do the above let us know and we'll get to cleaning up the registry of the left over junk from all the improperly removed programs.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milomorai:_
> *one way you can get rid of the password is this: go to start>search>files or folders. in the search field type this '*.pwl" without the quotes and delete all of the files it finds. the next time you log on you will be prompted for the password. if you put the cursor in the password field and click on ok it should stop that from coming up again. *


Guess what??? It wouldn't accept both fields left blank...should i leave my name?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

When i opened the d drive with that cd in it...this is what it said: I don't think this is the right driver...??? But, I don't know!

*******************************************************************************
* FR520 DRIVER Revision: 1.0 *
* GVC/BCM Advanced Research Inc. *
*******************************************************************************

VGA 
This is SiS 530 Integrated AGP Driver Version: 1.01.50
The CD-ROM provides driver and applications for the FR520 on Board 
SiS 530 Integrated AGP VGA.

Included on this CD-ROM are: 
* SiS 530 Integrated AGP Driver for Windows 95 & 98 
* SiS 530 Integrated AGP Driver for Windows NT 4.0 
* Microsoft's DirectX 6.0 Drivers

SOUND 
This is ESS ES1938S Solo-1 VxD Driver Version: 4.05.00.1087

The CD-ROM provides drivers for the FR520 on Board ESS ES1938S
Solo-1 Sound Chip.

Included on this CD-ROM are: 
*ESS ES1938S Solo-1 Vxd Audio Driver for Windows 95 & 98


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

I knew you couldn't give it up untill you tamed the beast!   
I have been following along and since you are getting such good advise and help from griff and Candy, I decided it best to watch from the sidelines.

As for the password, you will have to type your name in the user box but don't enter anything in the password box. Be sure to click OK and not cancel.


Take care.


Kilowatt


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Doesn't look like that driver disk is going to cover it. Perhaps the card was an add-on? Do you use it? If not, you might just pop into the device manager and place a checkmark in the box to disable in this hardware profile for it. It probably has an exclamation mark on it anyways. At least that will get rid of the irritating messsage until we can get further along with other things.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay Candy, i have NO idea if I use that card or not...the only cards i know about are birthday cards! lol  and...i have no idea how to "just pop into the device manager", remember, I am the clueless one here. So, where do i go now?

and Griffin, I have been looking for all of those subfolders and i am so confused now...they seem to be in windows, program files, games, etc.... how do i get ALL of them out...I am just confused! Please help!


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Hi there. Just right click on My Computer and you will see "Properties". Click on properties. You'll see a tab named Device Manager. That's where you can see the entry in the list "Network Adapters". There's probably a yellow question mark next to it already since it's not working.

If you right click on it you'll get another, "Properties". You'll see where you can *disable* it. Do so.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Hello, just breezing by. If you want to try that disabling thing this is how it goes, START>SETTINGS>CONTROL PANEL>SYSTEM>DEVICE MANAGER> next to NETWORK ADAPTERS, click on + sign, double-click your adapter, under GENERAL TAB, at bottom check DIABLE IN THIS HARDWARE PROFILE and click OK, back out click OKs or Applies, it may say needs to reboot to take effect.
You might want to wait until Aca is online, but at least you'll know what she talking about.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> and Griffin, I have been looking for all of those subfolders and i am so confused now...they seem to be in windows, program files, games, etc.... how do i get ALL of them out...I am just confused! Please help!


 When you say "Windows" do you mean you opened Explorer and they are in *C:\Windows* ?

They shouldn't be. What you need to do is go to Explorer. If you don't have a shortcut to Explorer just press the Windows key (that's the one with a flying windows picture on it between Ctrl and Alt) and the letter "E" at the same time.

Sorry if you know this but I'm not sure. Lots of people don;t know the shortcuts using this key.

Now if you and I are on the same page and you're where we both want you to be, then yes, they're probably in a subfolder called "Games" and if they wouldn't uninstall properly or you installed them in the last few days you can now highlight the game name and then press delete.

They'll go to your recycle bin and I want you to just leave them there until we tell you otherwise. OK?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Hi Brite.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Karol, just hang with us. You're doing great. This all can be really confusing if you're not used to it.

How's the machine as far as being stable right now?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

{If you don't have a shortcut to Explorer just press the Windows key (that's the one with a flying windows picture on it between Ctrl and Alt) and the letter "E" at the same time.}

crap, this doesn't work with my keyboard, is there a setting I'm missing? My mistake, it did work, but it opened , like 37 sessions of explorer, guess I have to develope a lighter touch.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start, run, explorer works too


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

griffin, went to device manager the way you instructed: there is the network adapter entry and then there is the "other devices" entry which is where that PCI card is listed...and yes, it has a yellow question mark next to it!


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay griffin, went to explorer how you taught me...of course I didn't know that shortcut...silly! deleted some things and left them in the recycle bin like you said. Now what?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> crap, this doesn't work with my keyboard, is there a setting I'm missing? My mistake, it did work, but it opened , like 37 sessions of explorer, guess I have to develope a lighter touch.


Hey brite. Look on the brite side, at least you know you can open 37 windows. 

Karol, Whew. I thought we'd lost you.


> there is the network adapter entry and then there is the "other devices" entry which is where that PCI card is listed...and yes, it has a yellow question mark next to it!


 Did you disable it and reboot to see if the error message is gone?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Geez, I'm a dummy. I've been working with 2 ladies at the same time and got so rummy with lack of sleep that I posted questions for you Karol in her thread. Dumb!!

At any rate this should have been up above a few places:

All that's left is to get rid of all the folders you probably have that aren't really programs anymore, rid you of the Add/Remove entries that aren't functioning because the program was removed wrong, install what you need for spreadsheet and word programs, clean up the start up errors and you'll have a new machine.

Post back when you're ready by;

1) listing the entries in Add/Remove that tell you the files are missing  

2) listing the program disks you have that you want to have running  

3) any error messages that are still popping up at boot time  

4) telling us how is your machine running now? :up: :down: 

Does that make sense? All in all I think we're almost there.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

lol...cracking me up griffin...on top of all that is going on, ie started to give me a fit so i called my provider and they made me reinstall ie...so i've been gone awhile...i will start with your list griffin


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Question #1:
AltaVista FreeAccess
Beatnik
Disneys Extremely goofy...
Disneys Iguandadon...
Leap Ahead Phonics
Oregon Trail
Pecks Power Join
Quick time????
Shockwave
Sierra Garden Encyclopedia
SiS Multimedia
Trivial Pursuit
VB Runtime
VinoActive Player

Question #2:
only have the Corel Wordperfect 8 cd, canon cd, and windows 98 cd


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

On the programs that won't uninstall, check in Explorer and look for a file named uninstall.exe or unins000.exe or unist.exe.

The point is that sometimes because links were broken the Add/Remove isn't looking in the right place but you can still uninstall a program by opening Explorer, navigating to the program folder and double clicking one of these uninstaller apps. An example might be *C:\program files\real* and in the window pain on the right side you see uninst.exe.

You might get one to uninstall or none or all. If that doesn't work then you' have 3 more choices;

A. if you have the disk for the program you can reinstall it to the same folder and then the Add/Remove will work;

or

B. it has a setup.exe or install.exe in the folder and you can try to install it again from there to rebuild the registry entries then use Add/Remove

and finally

C. Just go ahead and delete the main program folder and all it's sub folders. We'll clean the leftovers later.

The point is get rid of all the junk and then we can clean things and get your desired word and spreadsheet programs back on and in good shape. OK?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

griffin...i am totally disgusted with this thing and am ready to reformat! Can't find any uninstall files...don't have the disks to reinstall...just ready to give up and start this darn thing all over. Point me in the right direction and I will be ready to roll...thanks!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.hexff.com/win98_install.html


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Aca, I like that site.
This is the way I format, seems to be much simpler than this site, but doesnt give you some of the bells & whistles. Warning this is just from memory, some things may be slightly different, I dont have it written down. After making copies of any files you need off of C: drive and setting your Bios to boot from A: first.
1.) Make your boot disk from win98 as shown in the directions off your site.
2.) Make sure your boot disk has FORMAT.COM on it, if not get from c:\windows\command folder
3.) reboot with your boot disk in A: drive to get A: prompt
4.) type format c:, say yes to warning about erasing everything on C: drive
5.) When format is complete, reboot, leaving boot disk in A: drive and type A:setup to get to the "install 98 with cd-rom support screen" this installs those oakcdrom drivers, and some other stuff, when that is done put Win98 cd in and type E:win98 (E being your cd-rom drive) this will start the Win98 installation, from there it checks the C: drive out and continues as shown in your site, I dont set up any directories and such on the C: drive, I let Windows setup do all that, not sure what thats about really.
The rest of it is similar to your site, at some point it asks you to make a boot disk, put code key in, set the time/date stuff, eventually you get up to the DESKTOP, then you reboot and start install of your mobo/video/sound card/NIC, etc. drivers, rebooting between each one.
Again, I dont fdisk because Im not partitioning my hdd.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Justkidzmom, 
is your pc working alright now? yes, no, sort of?
Give us list of whats in your C:\Programs folder so we can tell you what to get rid of.
Then, what I would do is use jv16 powertools to clean your Registry out. Aca may have better way, I'm not a pro, duh.
I know the folks on this site can get your pc cleaned up, but it has to be done, step by step, with you acknowledging when each step is completed, I think some of us, myself included, don't know what you have done, and what you haven't done. Plus, you are sounding frustrated. As Aca has said, Formating is no piece of cake for a novice either, and since we are not a 100% sure you have all drivers to get pc up and running completely again, we are apprehensive about this direction. I was only going that way because pc was not useable at one point. Aca was probably wise to step in, because at least now the pc seems to work. I learned a little about pcs because my wife worked for a pc manufacturer, and I milked the techs mercilessly when I'd go in to see her. If I were you I would definitely learn how to format, with 3 comps, I have saved myself $$$$$ in repair bills. It's easy, BUT you have to have the right tools. Some of these folks on this forum could probably fix a rainy day, but it's kind of like Tigerwoods, helping you to sink a put over a cell phone.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Karol,
We've come a long way so I'm curious, is it just the uninstalls that are the problem now or is the machine still unstable? It seems we had conquered that problem, cleared up a lot of space and in general I thought things were much better.

I only ask because the complete reinstall of Windows is a great way to have a fresh machine but also something not to be taken lightly. If you do it and that machine is your sole way to contact this board then you're going to be down and on your own, disconnected.

If you decide to go ahead make absolutely sure you understand every step before you start. Make absolutely sure you have your Win98 CD Key (not just the CD). Make sure you have the method and logins for your ISP and outlook express e-mail accounts before you start. Getting your dial up account configured can be tricky so be sure you know how before you disconnect.

Also I'd be sure to pull that network card before you start since it will try and install itself and a network when you install Windows and you don't want it or need it. It'll just get confusing.

Understand that you will have to install Win98 then get on-line and download a dozen critical updates, re-install your anti-virus software, which I don't think you listed in the CD-ROMS you had so you'll need to buy one first. That's if my memory is correct on what you said you had. You don't want to get everything done and then get a virus right off the bat and be right back where you started.

I don't mean to sound like chicken little but I want you to understand that we here have done clean installs many times but that first time is a challenge and can be intimidating.

If you have a friend that's done it before I'd suggest you get him or her to assist. I think you can do this but you must be prepared.

I don't mean to scare you out of this, I'm still trying to help believe it or not.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

By the way, I wanted to add that just because you can't find an uninstaller doesn't mean we can't easily finish this project.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Hi Griff, just FYI, Karol did have most of the stuff ready to try a format together, as well as being able to be online with her other pc, I think. But I can't seem to find out if her pc is working alright or not. I would not want her to try this without online help. If it's just a matter of cleaning up her pc, she's pretty close to being there.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

hi everyone...yes, my pc has been pretty stable...having some trouble in outlook express (won't load a page sometimes with alot of messages that you can't find server). I contacted my provider and they had me download ie6setup and reload on machine. I did that but still having just "some" trouble...not all of the time. (don't want you to think it is all of the time because it's not!) Tried to turn the machine on this morning and it actually hung for the first time in awhile. I held the power button and rebooted it right away and it ran scan disk with no problems. Maybe it was just a "fluke"?? Still getting that welcome to windows screen asking for a password...irritating! Yes, i have access to another pc, am on it now...just have to move phone line and mouse(i only have one!)


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

the main reason i said about reformatting is because i ran into the friend that gave this to me and he said that things were removed with no regard for safety because they thought they were just going to junk this thing. he said "why don't you just reformatt the thing and get it over with". I have NOOOOO idea if that is a good suggestion or not...I am more than willing to try whatever it takes to clean, clean, clean...i mean, after 220 posts you guys are still sticking with it, why wouldn't I???


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Reformating would be a great idea, if you knew how to do it, like I've said, it's not hard if you have everthing and the pc gods are smiling on you, but to direct someone on a forum is a little difficult, or could be. You may end up doing it in the end anyway, but it would be great if you could get someone in person to help you that is more familiar with pcs, although from this little project your on your way to neogeekdom. I know Bill Gates is going to call me, but in my humble opinion, you should not use Outlook for your e-mailing, use hotmail which is an online e-mail host, it's free and has most of the features, most people would need. There are alot of free e-mail hosts out there too, but I only have experience with hotmail. The reason for me is virus protection and security, these may not be issues anymore but they were when I got into pcs, someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

All things being equal the reformat is a deep cleansing and can never hurt in this situation but as I said above it's not easy for a beginner.

Think about it a bit and if you want we can clean up all the phony entries in the Add/Remove list. Delete all the file folders of non working programs, re-install your Corel suite and then optimize the registry and have you in pretty good shape. Or......


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

griffin, i am ready...the only thing i don't have in anti-virus...i can't save that can i?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

can you walk me through it while i am on my old pc with the internet?


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

Justkidzmom,

You have PM


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I can walk you through it but not until probably tomorrow night. I'll check the PM.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

There's no PM Karol. Whoops, never mind. I see that was for you not from you.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Maybe Candy or brite could do it sooner.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That was another user Griff, that posted the info about the PM.

Karol, if you'll just keep that webpage open that I linked and go thru it step by step, checking things off, you should be able to get thru it fine. I'm sure you'll have some questions near the end, but all the info is there.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Caught it after I posted candy.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'll probably be around for a bit longer, I just had to do an XP reinstall, and now none of programs are working and they have to ALL be reinstalled too....so, I'll be in and out for reboots


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Bummer!


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Candy, Looking over this website...what are customers partitioning preferences?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Candy, is there a way to save my norton antivirus program?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

There's no way to save any program on the hard drive when you do this Karol and partitioning preferences means the number of partitions or sectors you want to divide your hard drive into.

For your drive I would suggest you leave it as just one big partition as it's not a big drive. I have my primary 80GB drive split into 5 partitions. It's a tool for organization you don't need.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

For that old pc I would just Format the whole hdd as one drive, partitioning is for those 40, 80, plus sized drives, most of the time people take like 8gig to put their OS on, I think that's almost your whole hdd isn't it?
Your AV is probably to old to be doing anything anyway, and I think you have to be the owner with the software registered so that you can get the updated dat files. You may have to spring for an AV software once you get up and running. They do have free online AV scanners to check for viruses, but it's not as good as catching them before they infect. There may be some free AV programs as well.

What Griff says, these darn fast typist.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay, thanks for the input...brite...are you laughing at my old pc???lol


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

That pc is no laughing matter.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> What Griff says, these darn fast typist.


 Hey, I try to keep it a secret. Someone might expect me to work.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

?#1: where do i make sure that c: drive is the Primary device on the Master channel?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

If it wasn't your pc would not work, me thinks.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Are you into it? Sorry, but I have to bail like I said this morning. Maybe brite man can stay with you. Luck to you Lady. Just be slow and methodical, you'll do fine.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

actually think i am going to bail until tomorrow nite...kids need me


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Sorry you have go Griff, .....I mean it...real sorry, I'm crying in case your interested.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

oh, and just a few laughs for the nite...i am now a "Senior Member"  LMAO...guess I have posted one tooooo many times! And, glad to see that there is someone else trying to catch up to the number of posts!


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

And with that we conclude our broadcast day.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *oh, and just a few laughs for the nite...i am now a "Senior Member" LMAO...guess I have posted one tooooo many times! And, glad to see that there is someone else trying to catch up to the number of posts! *


Yeah, noticed that, talk about milking a post.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

LOL, have a groovin' nite and hope to catch up tomorrow pm to get this thing takin' care of! If only I would have known I was going to do this there wouldn't have been any milking!


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

hey brite, you ready to play some football?? lol


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

What's going on, did we decide to format? Do you have a pc to stay online.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

yes, and yes


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

i am using the website Candy told me to use...confused already...did step one, partition the hard drive with FDISK, re-boot, but now i am confused where it says the RAM drive should move to the next available drive letter


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

let's start fresh...how do i check the hard drive setting in CMOS?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

If you have all you stuff, put your startup boot floppy in the pc and reboot, until you get to the A:


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

One thing about this site is that it is a crappy IM


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay, i am putting the startup in a:


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

are you on aol im by anychance?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *let's start fresh...how do i check the hard drive setting in CMOS? *


Thought you did this for some reason, when you turn on the pc it will say something like hit DEL to enter setup or some such thing, do that to enter bios


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *are you on aol im by anychance? *


No that would be my daughter.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Okay....let's start at the very beginning: what do you want me to do first???check cmos??? put floppy in??? Just tell me where to begin and I am ready.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Nevermind, i put the start-up in a and now i am at a:>, after lots of noise from the pc...


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *Nevermind, i put the start-up in a and now i am at a:>, after lots of noise from the pc... *


Noise is ok, at the A: type Format C: note space between t and c, 
hit enter


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay, i hit Format C: and enter...got a warning, all data on non-renovable disk drive c: will be lost! Proceed?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *okay, i hit Format C: and enter...got a warning, all data on non-renovable disk drive c: will be lost! Proceed? *


Hit yes for proceed, and say good buy to everything on your hard drive


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay, it is verifying 9,781.73M (looks like that takes awhile?)


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

It will take awhile to format so smoke'em if you got'em, when it gets done it think it asks you for a name for volume, just hit enter for default.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

when it's done, you reboot leaving boot disk in to get to A: again


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

lol, wish i did, but gave it up! 25% complete


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

you gonna' hang with me on this?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *you gonna' hang with me on this? *


I'd like to get you to at least where win98 is installing or all the way to when you get to desktop for first time., sorry I am a very slow typist.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

57%


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Saw Aca on earlier, but not Griff, maybe they will join in later.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *57% *


That is one blazing fast pc, lol.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

that PM was someone from the West Coast offering to fix it for me!...82%


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

You'll notice I don't do it like Aca site, I do it the poor mans way. For old pc's you don't need to do alot of that other stuff.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *that PM was someone from the West Coast offering to fix it for me!...82% *


Cool, keep his number handy.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

ok, i am at the volume label (11 characters, enter for none)? Is this where you want me to hit enter?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *ok, i am at the volume label (11 characters, enter for none)? Is this where you want me to hit enter? *


Yes


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

now it is starting computer with CD-ROM support


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

BTW your hdd is formated, reboot with boot disk in A:


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *now it is starting computer with CD-ROM support *


OK your ahead of me, hit startup with cd-rom support unless you did already


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

BTW? Anyway, at the a:> Now what?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *BTW? Anyway, at the a:> Now what? *


with the 98cd in try e:win98 and hit enter see what happens, we are getting there.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

bad command or file name (a:\>e:win98)


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *bad command or file name (a:\>e:win98) *


try this type DIR hit enter


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

it read 21 files and put me back at the a:\>


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

I'm trying to find out what drive your cd-rom is, my DOS is rusty. Trying to get to you cd-rom


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

q maybe?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

try CD for change directory and hit enter


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

it went to a:\> (still)


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brite750:_
> *try CD for change directory and hit enter *


OK I think it's CD\e:


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

invalid directory


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

try CD\d:


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

nope, invalid directory


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Do you remeber back when you got the screen for start with cd-rom support, did you do that part, it should have installed drivers for cd-rom


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

i chose #1, load with cd support


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *i chose #1, load with cd support *


Did it run and say something like loading oakcd-rom or something like that?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

yes, should i do it again?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

No, If you can reboot and try to what letter the pc is assigning to you rom, first at a: type e:setup or d:setup


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

I typed a:\>e:setup this is what I got
Please wail while Setup initializes.
Setup is now going to perform a routine check on your system.
To continue, press ENTER, To quit Setup, press ESC.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *I typed a:\>e:setup this is what I got
> Please wail while Setup initializes.
> Setup is now going to perform a routine check on your system.
> To continue, press ENTER, To quit Setup, press ESC. *


OK that's more like it, I was following that site and thought it said to type win98 instead of setup, oh well.
Win98 should be checking your drive for space, run scan disk etc.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *I typed a:\>e:setup this is what I got
> Please wail while Setup initializes.
> Setup is now going to perform a routine check on your system.
> To continue, press ENTER, To quit Setup, press ESC. *


press enter to continue in case you didn't.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

you lost me brite...am i supposed to hit ENTER or ESC?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *you lost me brite...am i supposed to hit ENTER or ESC? *


Sorry about that.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay i hit enter and now it is doing a scandisk


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *okay i hit enter and now it is doing a scandisk *


that's good


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

drive c had no errors
drive d had not errors

view log or exit?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *drive c had no errors
> drive d had not errors
> 
> view log or exit? *


exit


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

you should be at the Key Code part


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

windows 98 setup
continue or exit?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *windows 98 setup
> continue or exit? *


Continue my friend


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

oooops, it took me straight from the scan to windows 98 setup, is that okay?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

i did continue, it just made me nervous when you said i should be at the key code


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

it is asking me for a computer name and workgroup


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *oooops, it took me straight from the scan to windows 98 setup, is that okay? *


Is it doing anything, loading files perhaps


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Right now...it is asking me for a computer name and a workgroup... I am waiting until I hear from you


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *it is asking me for a computer name and workgroup *


give it a name if wish or except default, i use AMD750 for the type of pc, The workgroup you can use WORKGROUP


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

it is now creating a startup disk


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *it is now creating a startup disk *


Are you letting it, it is ok but you could have canceled, but that's fine dont' touch it, let me know what it say's when done.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

This is from Aca's site.

When the Setup program says it will 'Start Copying Files', this is your break time. This will take 20-40 minutes, depending on the speed of the PC. No intervention should be required until the Date/Time Properties dialog is displayed. Windows will automatically re-boot as needed during this phase.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

it told me to take the disk out of a drive and hit enter...that is what I did and now it is copying windows 98 files to my computer...is that okay????


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

it just said 100% finished, shut down and re-boot


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *it told me to take the disk out of a drive and hit enter...that is what I did and now it is copying windows 98 files to my computer...is that okay???? *


Yes read #22, good job, when you come back to pc it will have the date time stuff up there. If you have Aca's site
http://www.hexff.com/win98_install.html
Your down to the "Coffee Break" part.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

so sorry not #22, #320


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

actually brite...it has continued and is setting up hardware and finalizing settings...is it going toooo fast?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *actually brite...it has continued and is setting up hardware and finalizing settings...is it going toooo fast? *


It's ok, fast is good, actually I think it takes awhile, look at coffee break message on Aca site. 20 to 40 min.

Don't know where you are, here it's getting on to 11 pm, when it gets to date/time, you can either stop there, don't turn pc off, or enter date time, and continue, if you get stuck, just stay where you are, with pc on.
Good Luck, so far so good.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

i entered the date and time...it ran some more "stuff"...then shut down and now it is updating settings


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

i am at the welcome to windows screen! HOO RAY!


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Just a note when start to see this stuff,
New Hardware Found...

This dialog will come and go as Windows loads drivers for hardware and plug and play devices it recognizes. You may be prompted to supply device driver files on floppies or CD's here.

It might just got all the way through to the desk top, win98 may find all the drivers it needs initially, if it gets stuck or asked for drivers just stay there an wait for more direction, if you get to desk top, wait there.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Oh My Hell Brite...it froze!


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *i am at the welcome to windows screen! HOO RAY! *


Man do I type slow


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

it is on the desktop with a big welcome to windows 98 screen with the option to start a tour but the **** thing froze!


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

OK I think you can start breathing now, like I said I have to go beddie-by now, but your in good shape. You still have to load you mobo drivers to get all you video functions, your sound, modem, etc. but your on your way. You should notice that Win98 runs real fast right now. Hope so.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

can i shut it down for the nite?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *it is on the desktop with a big welcome to windows 98 screen with the option to start a tour but the **** thing froze! *


OK, reboot and leave for now, one thing we now know, it's not win98 that is causing problem. You may still have hardware issue, that we have not tracked down. We should finish install later, with some help.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay brite, thanks for the help tonight...get some sleep! Maybe it will all be okay tomorrow! Thanks Again!


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

OK, I do think we are talking hardware, my wife is betting it's the mouse or something stupid like that, hope she is right.
Good Nite


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cool, I see we got an install. When you restart, and if it freezes again, try tapping the F 8 key on the next restart and see if we can get into safe mode.

If we can, we may have to pull some hardware off the motherboard in order to finish.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Whoopie maybe! The first thing I'd pull is that NIC that I mentioned before. Did you pull it before you started the reinstall Karol?

EDIT: Sorry, NIC stands for Network Interface Card. That's the one giving you errors before that you don't use and won't need.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It could be onboard............


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Hi guys, Aca, Griff, yes it all went quite well except that I couldn't remember what to type in to get 98 started, I was trying E:win98 instead of e:setup, other than that it went fine until she went to move the cursor, see couldn't have a bad mouse, or mouse port could she? I had a mouse that did that to me once, froze the whole system up, anyway it is looking alot like hardware now.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *It could be onboard............ *


F5D5000, PCI Card/Desktop Network PCI Card, I think it's a Belkin

http://web.belkin.com/support/download/downloaddetails.asp?download=233&lang=1


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller SiS 530 [Display adapter]
Packard Bell PnP 5480 [Monitor] (13.5"vis, November 1997) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller ESS SOLO-1 DOS Emulation
ESS SOLO-1 PCI AudioDrive
Gameport Joystick (no joystick connected) 
Communications Other Devices 
U.S. Robotics 56K Win INT [Modem]
F5D5000, PCI Card/Desktop Network PCI Card
Network Card MAC Address: 00:30:BD:03:E7:C4
Network IP Address: 169.254.97.184 / 16 Mustek 1200 CP
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
WheelMouseIM (PS/2)
USB Root Hub 
Software Licenses


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ah, yes, it's been a long thread............


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Candy, i really don't think this thing froze after the install last night. I just didn't have a mouse hooked up so I couldn't click out of the welcome to windows screen. Anyway, i would like to get on that machine so that i can get on the internet with it but...when i tried, i got an error message:
Modem Error
Modem resources conflict with another hardware. Please change your configuration.
Error 1006

Any ideas? What should I do next? (One thing to keep in mind...I only have one internet connection and it is on the Packard Hell and I only have one mouse which is currently on the Packard Hell!)


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

See, I tollya it was the mouse. Your modem doesn't work because we haven't loaded any drivers for it. You really need another mouse and keyboard, so you can talk to us while working on it, at least that wouold be ideal. I'm working at home toinite so I probably won't be much use, just taking a break.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

i have 2 keyboards, just one mousie


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sounds like it's using an IRQ that something else is using.

Start, run, msinfo32 and hit ok...go to hardware, irqs. You'll have to write them down and post them for us. Modem is probably sharing with something more important.

Also, I'm going out tonight, so if I disappear, you'll know what happened. I'm also not getting email notifications for some silly reason......am I the only one or are you guys not getting your email notifications that there have been replies to this thread????


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Hi Aca, yes I'm getting notifications.
When did we install drivers, I must have missed it.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

brite, i did nothing more than what you and I did last night


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

IRQ
0 System Timer
1 Standard 101/102 Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2 Programmable interrupt controller
3 Communications Port (Com2)
4 PCI Multimedia Audio Device
4 IRQ holder for PCI steering
5 (free)
6 Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7 Printer Port (LPT1)
8 System CMOS/real time clock
9 PCI Communication Device
9 IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
10 IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
10 SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
11 PCI Ethernet Controller
11 IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
12 PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13 Numeric Data Processor
14 Primary IDE Controller (dual fifo)
14 SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller
15 Secondary IDE Controller (dual fifo)
15 SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *brite, i did nothing more than what you and I did last night *


That's what I thought, I think we still need to install some of those disks you had, there was one that was for the mobo drivers, video and sound, in addition to the modem. I don't know what Aca is going for, so as long as she knows that we basically just got to the first windows screen and that's it.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

You know looking at your list looks like maybe win98 assigned drivers for some of those things, I'm confused.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Look in settings>cotrol panel>system>device manager, do you see ? next to any stuff.


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

Brite,

You are correct. Have her install mobo drivers next. Chipset/inf driver first if there is one on that cd. They haven't installed any drivers yet.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

brite, yes to the ? marks...
? Other devices
? PCI Communication Device
? PCI Ethernet Controller
? PCI Multimedia Audio Device


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *i removed the case cover the last time i was trying to fix this thing, May, and the fans seemed to be working fine. also, i have the following cd's: 1) Pentium AGP Motherboard-IN530 (ESS ES1938 PCI Audio SIS 530 GART AGP Driver) 2) Corel WordPerfect Suite 8 and the floppies I mentioned earlier: 1) windows 98 startup disk 2) windows 98 start up w/cd drivers + utilities 3) windows 98 expanded memory boot disk 4) DF/AI Modem Drivers US Robotics 56K Model #0637. I have NO idea if any of these mean anything but just wanted to make sure you know that I have these. Thought I had a canon cd for the printer but can't seem to find it! *


Had to dig for that awhile, You need to install #1 that should load drivers for mobo/video/sound, hopefully you would just put cd in and run, following the directions. When that is done and your rebooted, let me know. Then you will have to install #4 for the modem to work. The printer drivers can be downloaded from Cannon site if you have model #. The Network card drivers can be d/l also if you need them.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

brite, thought i would check b-4 work...what time do you get up????? lol...anyway, i installed #1 as you said, it didn't ask me to do anything except next, next, finish, etc. Anyway, it is done and rebooted. Now, as far as # 4 goes...just want you to know that that is a floppy and it was provided by my friend. What I mean by that is it looks like it was something he created or downloaded...not supplied with the pc. Just thought you should know that. Do you want me to try to install it? If so, how?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brite750:_
> *You know looking at your list looks like maybe win98 assigned drivers for some of those things, I'm confused. *


Remember the part when Windows said if was finding new hardware? That is when problems can and usually do happen. IRQs are assigned, and standard drivers are found, if there, or if not, thus the reason for the problem devices in device manager.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Karol, not sure where you are right now, do you still have the exclamation marks in device manager? What you need to do is go to the problem device, and choose 'update driver.' At this point you point to the driver cd, and you may have to 'show' windows the exact directory on the cd, say drivers, or sound, whatever the choice is so that it can find what it is looking for. You'll use the browse button when you get that option.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Candy, hope you had fun last nite! Anyway, yes, the ?'s are still at the device manager...help me! I don't know what the driver cd is (i know, you're saying duh!)..i will check back after work today. Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

One of the cds that you mentioned earlier. Look at the directories on them.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *brite, yes to the ? marks...
> ? Other devices
> ? PCI Communication Device
> ...


Hi Aca, this is what it looked like before she loaded the mobo/video/sound driver cd, so I'm hoping the PCI Audio will be gone.
She may have to d/l the Belkin nic drivers and the US Robotics Modem drivers.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I'm just keeping track since you have excellent help and you don't need 3 whaco's telling you what to do but I still want to make one suggestion and that is to rid yourself of this problem for good; *PCI Ethernet Controller* which is totally unnecessary for you, outdated I'm sure, and in general a pain.

I'm assuming you're shut down during checks so all you have to do is open the case and pull that sucker out and put it in a drawer.

That will release an IRQ, stop Microsoft from trying to install networking software and drivers and in general help you keep this as clean as you want it.

I'll take no offense if you or brite or Candy tell me to butt out, really.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Griff....lol, I'm always trying to get you to butt in


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Hi Griff, yeah that works for me too. Just yank it out and reboot, right?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Turn computer off first  and I say that from past experiences


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> Turn computer off first and I say that from past experiences


 I love it. Haven't we all. I actually pulled a memory stick at 3:00 in the morning one time with power on. Dumb!


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> Hi Griff, yeah that works for me too. Just yank it out and reboot, right?


 Yes, should work fine since the drivers haven't been loaded yet on the next boot she should see nothing relating to the NIC. If she does she just removes the listing in device manager.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Lol, griff, it wasn't MY experience............I won't mention user names


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Yes turn power off and pull power cord out of PS, before yanking cards. Boy I'm glad she wasn't on, I think Kilowatt had her strip down the pc last spring, so hopefully she knew that.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Oh Candy, you suckered me into revealing my stupidity, shame shame,  

Karol, if you catch up on your reading and see we recommend pulling that network card, it's the one that has a connector similar to your modem connector in back. It also probably has a small green light next to the connector.

All you need to do is open the side of the case (remember as Brite said, power off, unplug) Unscrew the one screw holding the card in, grasp card with two hands so you pull evenly and pull straight up (if you lay the case on it's side) or straight out (if you leave the case standing). There will be a little resistance but not a lot unless it's been in there for 20 years.

If you get too much resistance, you can wiggle the card end to end (not back and forth) until it comes loose.

You'll probably wind up with a case opening unless you have a slot cover for it but that's OK. Most of us keep all the slot covers we pull so we have them just for this reason.

Any questions?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay, removed the ethernet card...hooray! anyway, 2 items listed under other devices:
PCI Communication Device
PCI Multimedia Audio Device

now...am i still supposed to be looking for something on floppies?? Or what is the next step?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

PCI Communication device is your modem, if I recall from your info, you had a disk with us robotics, that should be it. The other device is your sound card, I thought you had onboard, so we wiil have to look around the web for that.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

http://www.soundcard-drivers.com/drivers/24/24444.htm

I think this is sound card driver. Post that list of floppies again, see if anything says ESS SOLO-1 PCI Audio drivers or something like that.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

MS-DOS CD-ROM EXTENSIONS WITH DEVICE DRIVER (looks like this was supplied originally with pc...from Microsoft)
The following floppies have "home-made" labels on them:
-Windows 98 Startup Disk
-Windows 98 Expanded Memory Boot Disk
-Windows 98 Startup w/CD Drivers & Utilities
-DF/AI Modem Drivers US Robotics 56K Model #0637

I also have the CANON printer CD, Corel Suite Wordperfect 8 CD, and a floppy that is called "SAFty Key"(Warning: This disk should be stored in a physically secure location)...I have NO idea what that might be...my friend's wife worked from home with a network to her office...that may or may not have anything to do with that. Let me know what is next...I feel like we're getting close!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

DF/AI Modem Drivers US Robotics 56K Model #0637
That should be for the modem. Do update drivers from device manager on the PCI Communication device and point the driver search to that disk.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

:up: Sounds like you are close. :up: If that modem continues to give you a warning "?" and the audio too, there's a chance that if you disable only the audio listing for the modem that may fix both problems.

I'm sorry, it's been years so I can't remember the exact language used for that sub for the modem entry in the device manager listing for your audio, do you remember Candy or Brite? At any rate I've seen the so called voice entry or codec of a modem conflict with on board audio, especially ESS.

I hope that's not too confusing and hope I'm reading Karol's post right that those are the only two giving her problems.


> okay, removed the ethernet card...hooray! anyway, 2 items listed under other devicesCI Communication Device
> PCI Multimedia Audio Device


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sometimes there's a dos driver that can be disabled to free up an IRQ, I don't recall seeing it on her listing earlier though. We may have to disable the com ports to free something up though.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Karol, with that NIC card out of the way, perhaps give us another listing of the IRQ entries. I think just for fun, I'd access bios setup and set the com (serial) port to disabled. Will you be using the LPT port for a printer? If not, disable that for now too.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Candy, updated IRQ list:
0 System Timer
1 Standard 101/102 Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2 Programmable interrupt controller
3 Communications Port (Com2)
4 (free)
5 (free)
6 Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7 Printer Port (LPT1)
8 System CMOS/real time clock
9 PCI Multimedia Audio Device
9 IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
10 IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
10 SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
11 PCI Communication Device
11 IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
12 PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13 Numeric Data Processor
14 Primary IDE Controller (dual fifo)
14 SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller
15 Secondary IDE Controller (dual fifo)
15 SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller

The changes were in #4, 9 and 11.

Now, I am in bios setup *peripheral setup*

OnBoard FDC Enabled
OnBoard Serial Port1 2F8h/IRQ3
OnBoard Serial Port2 Disabled
OnBoard Parallel Port 378h/IRQ7
Parallel Port Mode Bi-Dir./EPP
Parallel Port DMA Channel N/A
Onboard PCI IDE Both
Onboard Sound Card Enabled
Hard Disk Pre-Delay 6

I do plan on using my printer with it...what changes do you want me to make?? (you said to set the com serial port to disabled...which one is it?)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

11 PCI Communication Device

In device manager, select this item, choose update drivers and have the cd you mentioned above handy. You may have to help it find the correct driver by not just pointing it to the cd, say E:\ and stopping, you may have to dig to E:\drivers\win98 etc.

Leave everything else alone in the bios setup for now.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay Candy,
now #11 in IRQ says IRQ Holder for PCI Steering...the other #11 is gone.

And in Device Manager, the only ? is PCI Multimedia Audio Device...and the modem is loaded...what next??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Test the modem first please.

The other is sound. Without scrolling back, any of the disks you have mention sound?

Also, what IRQ was the modem assigned to?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

9 PCI Multimedia Audio Device

You'll do the same update drivers for this one.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *9 PCI Multimedia Audio Device
> 
> You'll do the same update drivers for this one. *


Unable to locate the driver for that!


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Tried to connect to internet:
Modem resources conflict with another hardware. Please change your configuration. Error 1006

Also, Modem assigned to IRQ 11


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://list.driverguide.com/list/company382/page12/index.html

Download the 1938 PCI driver there.

What else is on 11 except for modem and Steering? Steering doesn't matter.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

download on my packard bell? How do I get it to the other pc then?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

IRQ 11:
U.S. Robotics 56K Win INT #2
IRQ Holder for PCI Steering


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Floppy?

CD?

I thought the problem pc was a packard bell? I've tried scanning back thru to get the model number, but the thread is quite long. Can you give an update on the problem machine.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *IRQ 11:
> U.S. Robotics 56K Win INT #2
> IRQ Holder for PCI Steering *


Check device manager to be sure there aren't two modem entries appearing.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

the problem machine is a "Proteva"
There are two entries in the Modem device manager:
U.S. Robotics 56K Win INT
U.S. Robotics 56K Win INT #2


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, we seem to have it installed twice. Remove # 2 then test the modem.

And Proteva is a Packard Bell??????

Edit, nevermind, a google search finds Systemax....let me scour around.

Have you tried plugging the serial number in here?

http://systemaxpc.com/main.html


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

no, the packard bell and proteva are not the same beasts...anyway, i removed the # 2 install of the modem but now it is not listed on any IRQ


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Candy, I have to go for awhile...I will get back on later to see if you posted...and if I recall, I am unable to find a serial #


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, well, try the control panel, add new hardware, and see if a modem is found. If so, do the same thing by pointing it to the driver cd.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *download on my packard bell? How do I get it to the other pc then? *


http://www.soundcard-drivers.com/drivers/24/24444.htm
Hopefully it's small enough to put on floppy 1.44mb, or if you have burner on your working pc.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Log onto drivers.com with user name

drivers

password

all


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Candy and brite...went into control panel/add new hardware...
the only device it came up with is PCI Multimedia Audio Device. When I attempted to search any of my floppies for a driver, it was unable to find one. I got an error message:
The device is already installed, but it has a problem. To view properties for the device, and to see the problem and proposed solution, click finish. It did not show me any proplem or properties. I am soooooo confused!


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay, i got the driver successfully downloaded on the other pc. Now, no more ? marks on the list. When I went and looked at the IRQ list it did not show the US Robotics Modem listed under any #...should it be? Please let me know. Thanks...and next?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

It sounds like your ready to test the beast. Do you have the little speaker showing up in the lower right hand corner of desktop yet? if so plug speakers into to sound port on back of pc, working speakers that is, double-click on speaker icon, make sure all vol are up, and mute unchecked. Then go into "settings>control panel> sounds", click on "asterisk" and click "preview" button, I hope you hear something, if so, your sound card is ok. IRQ stuff and modems, I have no Idea, haven't had modem since 1998. Did have a pc with new PCI modem that just would not work, could not get it assigned an IRQ, did bios thing trying to force it, brought it into two shops, finally had to exchange it for and ISA style, plugged it in and voila it worked first time. This shouldn't be your problem, as pc was working with this modem before, right? anyway, I'm hoping your getting close, not hearing about and freezing, anymore like with old install, is that right?
I'm pretty sure Aca is going to want to see IRQ listing again and a Belarc list would be interesting as well, just so we can see the clean beast.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The modem obviously needs to appear, go to add new hardware and see if windows picks up any new hardware. If not, then we may need to do th disabling of com ports in the bios setup I spoke of earlier, to free up more choices.

Is the sound card on the IRQ list?

As brite mentioned, it would be nice to see the revised list.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Candy, updated IRQ list:
0 System Timer
1 Standard 101/102 Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2 Programmable interrupt controller
3 Communications Port (Com2)
4 (free)
5 ESS SOLO-1 PCI Audio Drive
5 IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
6 Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7 Printer Port (LPT1)
8 System CMOS/real time clock
9 (free)
10 IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
10 SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
11 U.S. Robotics 56K Win INT
11 IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
12 PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13 Numeric Data Processor
14 Primary IDE Controller (dual fifo)
14 SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller
15 Secondary IDE Controller (dual fifo)
15 SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

hey brite 
i am certain the sound was no problem before...however, are you jinxing me??? I did as you said and i heard nothing! I unplugged the cable and re-plugged (?) it in and still heard nothing! When i plugged it back in, i could hear the static through the speakers from the tips of the cables touching the metal. Hopefully I am missing something REALLY simple! Oh, and just so you know...the speakers are part of the monitor...all one piece.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, cool --- good progress. We have both the modem and the sound card.

Do you have a speaker icon in lower right hand corner?
If not, open control panel, multimedia and see if you can check the box to put it there.

Does the modem work?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

yes, the modem works...however, i am going to use the internet on my 2nd machine until...i'm comfortable with the beast we are taming! yes, i have a speaker icon but am unable to get the sound to work...the speakers are part of the monitor and i have the mute unchecked...am i missing something simple??


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *hey brite
> i am certain the sound was no problem before...however, are you jinxing me??? I did as you said and i heard nothing! I unplugged the cable and re-plugged (?) it in and still heard nothing! When i plugged it back in, i could hear the static through the speakers from the tips of the cables touching the metal. Hopefully I am missing something REALLY simple! Oh, and just so you know...the speakers are part of the monitor...all one piece. *


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Open the speaker icon by double clicking on it. Go to options, properties, and place check marks in every item available for playback. Go back and check volume levels and for items muted.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

no luck Candy, everything is checked in the playback, the volume levels are high and the mute box is empty.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Are you absolutely, positively, sure that the speakers are plugged into the right port, the sound cards I have had were very hard to read. Do you have a manual that you can check?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

well hi brite! Okay, the cable has two plugs at each end...one green and one white. The monitor shows that the green one goes in the hole with the microphone on it and the white one goes in the hole with the rings and an arrow going into the center of the rings. So I did that and then ran them to the pc and put them in the same holes on that...green in microphone and white in the hole that has the rings and the arrow going into the center.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

on the back of the pc there is a hole that has rings with an arrow coming OUT of the center...should I be using that?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay, feeling like a jackass...put the white one in the other hole in the pc and now I have sound. Sorry!


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

now that you all have had your HUGE laugh for the day...what's next?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

When you go to "Settings>Control Panel>Sounds" at the Sounds Tab, click on Asterisk, name Chord.wav. Look at the "Right Facing Arrow" it should be solid black, not grey, when you click it it should turn into a black square for a moment and then turn back to a arrow. That means your card is working, at least software wise. You telling me that it worked before tells me that hardware wise your card is alright also, so I'm thinking it's the wrong port on the card.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

I told you I type slow, that's great to hear, get it.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

lol...lol...lol


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *now that you all have had your HUGE laugh for the day...what's next? *


Where are we
Windows loaded
All hardware drivers loaded and working
What about printer? do you have drivers disk or do we need to look for them on I/net
What software do you want to load? can you handle that?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brite750:_
> *What about printer? do you have drivers disk or do we need to look for them on I/net
> What software do you want to load? can you handle that? *


HA HA!!  Anyway, I have a cd for the printer. I guess I should load this corel WordPerfect 8 cd that came with it. I would still like to get my hands on a spreadsheet program. I don't know very much about them but I am going to be head of the school finance committee so I better learn something!
Do you trust me to load the printer and the corel cd?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I thought we were done  

There's more 

Do we trust you 

Just take your coffee cup out of the coffee cup holder on the cd tray prior to loading the software


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

I never had a doubt about you. Load what you can, both programs hold your hand I think.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Hi Candy, I think we are done except for directing Karol to a free spreadsheet program. I've seen sites listed on TSG, just do a search.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

alright Candy, you are having WAY too much fun with the smilies! Are you leading me to believe that I can trust this machine?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sure, it seems to be stable. Is the printer plugged in? Turned on? On a restart, does windows find it?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by justkidzmom:_
> *alright Candy, you are having WAY too much fun with the smilies! Are you leading me to believe that I can trust this machine? *


Never turn your back on a machine. This is the software I've heard of on TSG, don't know anything about it, I have Office2000.
http://www.openoffice.org/product/


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

One more thing before lunch is over here, make sure you save everything you need to format again in the future. I hope you don't, but If you have all your drivers and stuff it goes alot faster.
Good luck with that pc.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Candy, yes I restarted the machine and it found the printer. Now, I have loaded Corel 8 and there are7 additional icons in the bottom of the screen. What exactly do I need to have running on start-up? I would like to keep this thing as clean and fast as possible. Any suggestions?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

and...what do you recommend I download? Winzip? Spybot? Belarc?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can uncheck all the corel stuff from loading via start, run, msconfig, startup tab. When you WANT to start it, that is when it should start. Are you sure Corel 8 doesn't have a spreadsheet?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

okay Candy, the things that are checked in start-up are:
ScanRegistry
TaskMonitor
SystemTray
Load Power Profile
Load Power Profile
Scheduling Agent
winmodem

The 2 Load Power Profiles look like the same thing. Should all of these things remain checked?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Taskmonitor and scheduling agent aren't needed.

Were these the 7 you were speaking of? What did Corel 8 install?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

I unchecked corel 8 and now those icons are gone. I just wanted you to see the other things in addition to corel 8 that were checked. Corel 8 installed a ton of stuff and I am almost certain there is a spreadsheet program there, just have to find it and learn how to use it


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, then you don't need to download a free one then to clutter your hard drive. The corel spreadsheet is very similar to MS Excel.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Candy, I guess it is time to say good-bye...hooray for you...somewhat apprehensive for me. A million thanks for everyone's help. Hopefully, this thing is taken care of. If I have trouble again, do I start a new thread? I don't really know my way around the site...didn't know how to retrieve that earlier thread from last year. Probably don't EVER want to retrieve this thread either! Let me know. Thanks -- Karol


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think we've pretty much solved every problem with this installation here, so if anything goes wrong from here, go ahead and start a new thread. We'll keep our fingers crossed that we don't hear from you in a while, and I mean that nicely


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

Great work guys......And MANY kudos for justkidzmom for sticking this thing out and going all the way through with this.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

All kudos to the techsupportguy! Thanks a million!


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Outstanding Karol. I've been following along but you were getting fine help once you started the format so no need for a 3rd voice. You and Brite and Candy deserve a well done.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

add my voice to the kudos. twas a long and difficult journey but everybody lasted until the end. WELL DONE ONE AND ALL/


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

I have never before read anything like this thread. For me it has been an extraordinary experience. I view it as a testament to caring and competence and to persistence and courage.

It is beautiful.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Candy, hopefully you are still subscribing to this thread! I posted a new thread in the internet/e-mail forum. Please check it there! I need help with explorer...keeps closing down. Thanks!


----------

